# disABILITIES FAQs - temporary & permanent disabled, 1st trip, next trip, Wish trip



## SueM in MN

This thread is going to be a place to find information that would be useful to people touring WDW and the general Orlando area with disabilities. It is not meant to answer everything, just to be a place to collect/find helpful information.
To keep it from getting to 200 pages (and not being useful at all), it's going to be a locked thread that I add information. Each post will be a different subject. If you have any information, you'd like to see added, pm me.
NOTE: I update/edit information in this thread as things change. Each post in the thread has a date in the top line of the post. This is a 'time/date stamp' that was generated when the post was first made. It is used by the computer the information is stored on and it never changes. Most of the dates are June 2004, when I started this thread, but all of the posts have been edited at various times since then.
If you scroll all the way to the bottom of that post, you can see when that particular post was last edited.

This is an index to what each post in this thread is about:



*

Post 2:   Wheelchair, ECV, Equipment and Accessible Van Rental

Post 3:   Helpful Links: Links to WDW official websites, other helpful websites and past DIS Board threads

Post 4:   Riding WDW Buses with a wheelchair or ECV

Post 5:   ECVs and Cars

Post 6:   DAS (Disability Access Service) - also see linked posts about DAS at WDW and at Disneyland Park

Post 7:   Information about WDW Resorts and WDW Phone numbers for Contact

Post 8:   Parking, WDW Boats, Monorails, Specialty Cruises at the parks

Post 9:   Universal

Post 10:  Sea World, Discovery Cove and Busch Gardens Tampa

Post 11: Basic accessibility lists for each park. Includes Mobility Access entrances from WDW Disabilities park maps, attractions requiring a transfer from wheelchair or ECV.

Post 12: Kennedy Space Center - including Random Ninja's review of Kennedy Space Center

Post 13: Disney Cruise Line

Post 14: DisneyLAND

Post 15: Air travel, Orlando specific and some general travel hints

Post 16: DME (Disney's Magical Express)

Post 17: Zero entry pools

Post 18: MK attractions and Accessibility. Lists which have a difficult step on and which have a wheelchair car

Post 19: Epcot attractions and Accessibility. Lists which have a difficult step on and which have a wheelchair car

Post 20: Disney Hollywood Studios and Accessibility. Lists which may be difficult to board and which have a wheelchair car
PAGE 2

Post 21: Animal Kingdom and Accessibility. Lists which may be difficult to board and which have a wheelchair car

Post 22: Attractions where guests must stand unless they have mobility device

Post 23: Attractions with Warnings

Post 24: Attractions with bright or flashes of light

Post 25: More about Wish Trips for children with serious medical conditions

Post 26: Attractions that are good places to cool off

Post 27: Attractions that may cause problems for people with claustrophobia

Post 28: Attractions with moving walkways and stairs

Post 29: Contacting WDW with questions, complaints or comments

Post 30: Travel to WDW with oxygen

Post 31: WDW attractions with a long leg cast

Post 32: walkers, rollators, leg walkers and other mobility devices

Post 33: Cheshire Figment's information about Legoland Florida

Post 34: Mobility seating for shows - list of shows/theaters are the location of mobility seating
*
Keep asking questions and sharing experiences on the boards- that's how we get the most helpful information.


----------



## SueM in MN

*As of October 1, 2019, Walt Disney World will have a single Featured Provider for wheelchairs, ECVs and strollers. 
Guests using this Featured Provider will be able to use Bell Services to pick up and drop off their equipment without being present.
Guests are free to use other providers, but will need to arrange to meet someone from the company in person for drop off and pick up.*

ADDED SEPTEMBER 30, 2019:
I can confirm that Scooterbug is the exclusive Featured ECV/wheelchair/stroller vendor for WDW and will be the only provider going forward to be able to leave items with Bell Services.
The information on the Disney World Website has been updated at this point to reflect the new arrangement. There is also information regarding grandfathered services for reservations by today from the previous a Featured Providers.
Here’s the link:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/ecv-rentals/
The Scooterbug website is also in the process of being updated; keep watching their page for new items.
http://scooterbugmobilityrentals.com/They rent ECVs, standing ECVs, manual wheelchairs, single and double strollers (weight limit to 60 pounds).
They also provide the large grey ECVs that can be rented in the parks, plus a form of Standing ECV that guests can drive from a standing position. Here is a link to a thread about them, with pictures.

*General information about renting wheelchairs and ECVs at the parks*

Wheelchairs are available for rent, first come, first serve at all parks and Disney Springs They may not be reserved ahead of time.
Power wheelchairs are not available.
ECVs can be rented first come, first serve at WDW theme parks and (in very limited number) at Dis et Springs..
Park Rental ECVs are heavy duty. Weight limit is 350 pounds. All parks have the same type
This is a picture of the WDW park ECVs.





There is a pretty good supply of wheelchairs, but ECVs are in limited number and frequently are all rented out by mid-morning.
If all are rented, there may be a waiting list - guests leave a cell phone number and receive a call or text when ECVs are available.
Guests must be at least 18 years old to rent/drive ECVs.
ECVs and wheelchairs may be used only in the park where they were rented. (You can't transfer them from park to park).
If you are planning on returning to the park or visiting another park on the same day, keep your wheelchair/ECV deposit ticket. This will allow you to obtain another wheelchair or ECV, if available, at the next park at no additional charge.
Getting a wheelchair at a second park or when you return to the same park is seldom a problem. The parks have many wheelchairs and very seldom would run out. ECVs _are_ limited in number.
If you plan to return to the same park later in the same day, ECVs can sometimes be held for you when you leave the park.
Length of Stay rental ticket for strollers and wheelchairs allows you to make a one-time payment for as many days of rental that you will need. The first time you rent a wheelchair at the park, you pay in advance for the number of days that you want to rent a wheelchair. Upon visiting a theme park, show your receipt at the stroller/wheelchair rental location and you will be directed through the queue with little or no wait. THIS IS NOT AVAILABLE FOR ECVs.

*Current costs at WDW parks*
Single strollers: $15/day (no deposit) OR $13/day Length of Stay rental
link to DIS page about strollers with pictures of park rental strollers
This is a picture of the WDW park strollers at MK; all parks have the same kind, just different colors





Double strollers: $31/day (no deposit) OR $27/day Length of Stay rental
For the length of stay rentals, on your first day, you purchase an individual ticket for each day of your stay. Turn it in at the stroller rental area at a park each day to get your stroller.

Wheelchairs: $12/day rental (no deposit) OR $10/day Length of Stay rental

   ECVs: $50/day and $20 key deposit that you will get back when the key is returned, so you pay $70 and get $20 of that back with the key return.
_-If an ECV/wheelchair from the Magic Kingdom is not available, a guest can be waitlisted by providing their cellphone number. (If the guest does not have a cellphone, they can ask any Cast Member for access to a house phone.) If one becomes available, they can pick it up at the main entrance rental location. (This is from the WDW website and is subject to change)_

*Accessible Vans and taxi*
We have little feedback about these companies. Check when making a reservation about how and where the van will be delivered to you and how it will get back to the rental place.

http://www.wheelchairgetaways.com/franchise/florida_orlando/home.htm (We have not used them in Orlando, but have used them at home when our van was out of commission. The van was delivered to and picked up from the shop where our van was being repaired. Since each is individually owned, this may not be the case at all sites.)
http://www.rainbowwheels.com/ People have posted several times that they rented from this company and were pleased with the service. Link to 12/07 review by someone who used them.
http://www.medicaltravel.org/van/van_rental_fleet.html
http://www.discountmobilityusa.com/van_fleet.html Someone reported a bad experience in June 2007 with this company.

*Accessible Taxi vans*
The company used most often by DIS posters is MEARS, which includes buses and taxi vans. Mears taxicabs operate under the Yellow Cab Company, Checker Cab Company and City Cab Company brand. You can use these accessible taxis to get to places within WDW and also to get to other nearby locations like Universal or Sea World.
*Taxicab Dispatch:    (407) 422-2222*


----------



## SueM in MN

*Links to Official Disney website*

*WDW Disabilities FAQs * General info about resorts, parks, etc. and you can do Searches for more information. There is also a 'Contact Us' link for email to WDW.
*WDW Main page about Disabilities*
The Main Page includes information, with links to further information, about different services for guests with disabilities.
At the bottom of the page, there are links to the internet version of the Official WDW Guidebooks for Guest with Disabilities for each park

Since early 2009, the Guidebooks available in the parks are actually GuideMAPs. They are similar to 'regular' park maps, just with additional information. You can find the disability parkmaps with the other park maps at the park entrance, at Guest Relations in any park, from the ECV/wheelchair rental areas in the park and sometimes at your WDW resort.
 The disability maps have a black border on the top, which the other maps don't have.

*For anyone who needs PLAIN TEXT versions, the following are links to WDW website plain text pages:*
*Mobility Page* Includes a list of rides/attractions with Mainstream Access (where wheelchair/ecv users wait in the same lines with everyone else). List of attractions where you may stay in the wheelchair/ecv for the whole attraction and attractions where a transfer needs to be made.w
*Visual Disabilities Page.* Basic information about services available for people with visual disabilities.
*Hearing Disabilities Page.* Information about captioning, assistive listening and sign language interpretation.
*Service Dog Information Page.*
*MK Guidebook*
*AK Guidebook*
*Epcot Guidebook*
*Disney's Hollywood Studios Guidebook*
*Blizzard Beach Guidebook*
*Typhoon Lagoon Guidebook*
*Link about handheld devices for visual and hearing disabilities*(DL, but same device used at WDW). Includes pictures and a video of audio description for the blind.
*WDW page about Special Dietary Needs*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*WDW General Information (Un-official Links)*
*Park and Ride Information*


www.wdwinfo.com - the parent site of these Discussion Boards. There are pages of information about all the WDW parks, resorts and attractions. There is also a great photo album including photos taken by wdwinfo staff and also photos from DIS posters.


*Distances* - DIS posters estimates of how far they walked each day at WDW
Site with satellite maps by Robo, showing paths and walking distances
*Fastpasses* and how to use them - DIS site page
*Rider Swap* (even though this page calls it "Child Swap", it doesn't need to be a child).
*Height Calculator*- put your child's height into the calculator to get a list of all attractions he can't go on, or put a 0 (zero) in to get the height listing for all attractions.
*Ride length -* a list of how long attractions last
* Boarding rides, * DIS Boards thread specifically about boarding rides with moving walkways.
*See POST 11 of this thread for a list of attractions that have moving walkways or stairs. Post 11 also includes information about Mobility Entrances and which attractions require a transfer.*

*Accessibility*

* Ride Accessibility* - another DIS Boards thread
*Attractions with a wait in one place with no where to sit* - another DIS Boards thread
*Another thread about no place to sit*
*Thread about where wheelchair/ECV users seating areas are for shows*
*Website with information about roller coasters; length, inversions, how rough*
*Vehicle and Seating Photos, videos*

*Link to  the DIS Photo album* with many pictures showing seating, accessibility and some resort pics. I have put comments for most the photos explaining what it shows/how it works. Just look for my name on the list and click to open my album.
You can also go to the *wdwinfo photo home page** and enter wheelchair into the search* to get any photos people have added that tag, name or description to
*Ride Vehicle and Seating Photos* - from Allearsnet.com
*Interactive Video Tour: *Someone posted a link to this video on the Theme Parks Board and I thought it would be great for people with various disabilities: 



It starts out entering MK, so you can see the entrance turnstiles, how to put in the ticket and do a finger scan. It goes on thru MK, filmed as though you are walking through the park. The interactive part is that when you get to an attraction, you can click the video and will actually be transported to a video of that attraction. Many of the attraction videos show part of the queue and a taste of the attraction.
I thought it would be great for people with physical disabilities who might be concerned about what the ride car looks like and how you board. For kids with autism or other special needs, they could decide whether to ride it not.
Even though it might look at first like it will just be one park, it actually hits all the parks.
2 important points - some of the entrances and queues have been changed a bit. For example, interactive queues were added to Haunted Mansion, Winnie the Pooh and Peter Pan. Also, any references to Toontown are out of date. Toontown was torn down to create a Fantasyland expansion.
The entrance to the parks shows the old park passes with magnetic strips. All park tickets have now been changed to RFID  enabled cards or Magicbands, so the entry process is different.
Thread about new picture book about MK by Kevin Yee.
VERY Good youtube video of the entire Bugs' Life show. Spoilers, but if someone in your group has trouble with bugs, 3D things coming at them, dark or loud noise, you may want to watch.
Link to Small World reopening thread Oct 2010
Page one has some pictures and page two has a link to a video that shows the whole boarding process.
Link to Scrapbookers thread with many pictures of rides, signs, and assorted WDW pictures
*Fantasmic*

Thread about Fantasmic with *really good maps by Robo *that show the Fantasmic area
*GAC/Autism and Fantasmic *- May thru Aug 09
*Services - Restrooms, Companion Restrooms, Baby Care Centers*

*Restrooms Around the World* (a not yet completed thread about restrooms with pictures of Companion Restrooms)
*WDW restrooms* - DIS Boards thread that includes link to a website a DIS poster made with restroom pictures for each park
*Companion Restrooms * - from Allearsnet.com
*Baby Care Centers* - thread with explanations and great pictures
*Electrical outlets* - DIS Board thread which includes where to find *electrical outlets.*
*Accepting an ECV*

Ray Sharpton's experience as a *new ECV user* - DIS Board thread
*Accepting using an ECV* - DIS Board thread

*Meeko's Character Journal* - COOL Website with many character pictures. May help prepare your child to see the characters

Just for Fun - pictures of people with disABILITIES enjoying WDW



*Link to ADA Website*

*Link to ADA Information for Businesses* - gives some insight into what is considered reasonable accommodation
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Specific Concerns or Conditions*
One hint: some of the 'specific' links may also be helpful to people who don't have that condition, for example:

Hints in an ADHD thread might also be helpful to people dealing with ASD
Hints in the Communication Devices links might be useful to anyone who needs a visual plan for touring
Hints in the Anxiety thread might be good for people with OCD, ASD, ADD, Panic, etc.
So, look around and hope you find these helpful. Please send a PM or email to me if you find a thread you think should have a link here

*ADD/ ADHD (Attention Deficit Disorders)*
Many good hints re: ADHD

*Allergies, other than food*
Latex allergies
Scents
Allearsnet latex allergy page

*Alzheimer's*
Short thread, but lots of good hints
Aug 08 thread about doing WDW with someone with Alzheimer's (info on rides with moving walkways)
July 08 thread about doing Alzheimer's (3 pages)
June 08 thread about doing Disney with Alzheimer's (short, but good info)


*Anxiety*
Hints for dealing with anxiety in WDW

*Autism (ASD)*
*Orlando Stroller Rentals* *rents a variety of strollers, including a Special Needs version of the Baby Jogger that is made for people up to 100 pounds. *
Orlando Stroller Rentals also rents the Big Leap GPS locator, which can be placed on your child so that you can find him/her if they wander off.
KathyRN Family's Trip Report: Adventures in Autism
Autism and pin trading
Hints on Autism
Autism and diet
Hints for Autism and Air Travel
Autism hints 1/08
More autism hints; some shirt designs
several shirt design ideas - big jpgs
*big autism designs for shirts*, more hints
Thread about new picture book about MK by Kevin Yee.
ALSO, See the link to a WDW video tour above under WDW General Information.
Link to Scrapbookers thread with many pictures of rides, signs, and assorted WDW pictures. Useful for social stories or schedules.
Disney for Families with Autism Website
HINT: If you plan to travel by air, you may also want to look at post #15 of this thread, which includes links to Orlando airport and TSA websites with pictures.

*Blindness, visual impairment*
3D movies for people with vision in one eye
Hint from a poster named gismo1554:
_"For visually impaired individuals getting around World showcase in EPCOT can be a nightmare. There are patches of darkness around the park most notably in Japan and the African exhibit. They have tried to improve this over the last year but I would recommend taking a small torch to aid you. I carry one with me everytime I go because I know how hard it is at night around the park. It can also be useful in other parks but World Showcase is the worse place I've found to be able to get around."_
Ocular Albinism/Nystagmus
Trip report of family with visually impaired 4 yr old.
Planning thread for visually impaired 4 yr old
Rides with dark entrances
Disney recently rolled out a new "Audio Description" device to provide desciptions to guest with visual impairment.

Link to newspaper story about it with a picture .
Link to thread with more information.
A news story about audio descriptions
Link to blog on allearsnet.com which talks more about the handheld assistive device.
*Casts and broken bones*
Trip report from a woman who went to WDW with two (yes 2) broken arms!

*Communication Devices, PECS*
Thread about making Communication Boards
Thread with links in post one to find pictures of communication pages for each park
Link to Scrapbookers thread with many pictures of rides, signs, and assorted WDW pictures. Useful for communication, social stories or schedules.
Link to report of park experience of Dynavox user
Thread about PECs
mousescrapper's special guidebook for her son
Marie S's _Going on an Airplane_ PEC book
Marie S's _WDW Visual Schedule and Choice_ PEC book
DisMomAmy's Visual Help Cards
Thread about new picture book about MK by Kevin Yee.
HINT: If you plan to travel by air, you may also want to look at post #15 of this thread, which includes links to Orlando airport and TSA websites with pictures that would be useful for social stories.

*Crohn's Disease*
thread with good advice and some links
The dietary information, further down in this post may also be helpful.

*Cruises* (see also post #13 in this thread, which has more cruise information)
cruises and insurance for pre-existing conditions

*Cystic Fibrosis*
Helpful hints for Touring with CF

*Diabetes*
Diabetes information page from allears.netVery good information
Diabetics and GACs (started Jan 2006).
Insulin pumps and WDW
THread about counting carbs from June 2010, includes links to some past threads
People with Diabetes and the meal plans
Living with Diabetes
Carbohydrate Counting Thread
Diabetes and eating at WDW
Diabetes Discussion 8/07 from Theme Park Board - good links
Insulin pumps on rides 11/07
Insulin pump in water parks
badshoe's page about diabetes on allearsnet
WDW with child with diabetes - pretty long thread started early 2009

*Dialysis*
National Kidney Organization website. They have several good articles - travel and handling heat and sun. During the summer months, they are linked thru rotating pictures on the home page. At other times you should be able to find them by searching the site.
Aug 2011 thread about dialysis with lots of good information
Thread about dialysis with links to other threads about dialysis.
Aug 2009 thread with some dialysis experiences.

*Diets for allergies and other special needs: WDW Information*

*Contact Information for WDW
NOTE: Products change frequently. Food that is safe on one trip may not be safe at the next, so please keep that in mind while reading threads about foods. *
As of 1/09, there is a specific department to support Guests' Special Dietary Requests. This is the email address for that department: special.diets@disneyworld.com
Also, as of 1/09, there is a *WDW page about Special Dietary Needs* on the WDW website. It includes some links for frequent requests and information about which restaurants are most likely to have the greatest ability to meet special needs. It also requests that people with more complicated needs or allergies contact WDW using the email address listed above.
Food supplies change frequently and food that is 'safe' on one trip may not be 'safe' on another trip, so it is best to check by email for complicated needs or at the restaurant for less complex needs on each trip.


*Specific Diets or Food Allergies*
Gluten Free Vegan (also some dairy free info) thread April 2010
Gluten free thread May 2010
Gluten Free Dining Thread Oct 2009 - reviews of specific restaurants (includes reviews of how the food tastes)
Celiac Disease; hints for WDW
Celiac Disease #2; hints for WDW, includes food lists._NOTE: Products change frequently, so 'safe' food on one trip may not be 'safe' on next_
snorris49 blog about gluten free foods at WDW (note: use the information as a starting point and contact WDW to make sure you have the most recent information.)
Gluten free at Club Cool
Dairy and Corn; hints for WDW
Soy milk; hints for WDW
Peanut Allergies, very comprehensive thread
Peanut Allergy.com recommended by many posters with peanut allergies.


*General Threads about Food Allergies/Diets and WDW*(may touch on many types of diets or allergies)
Long thread about Food Allergies in general
Very long thread about Food Allergies at WDW
Thread about Disney Dining Plan and child with allergies (includes a lot of gluten-free info)
Link to _Allergy Moms Newsletter_ *interview* with WDW Special Dietary Director and some Restaurant Ratings
Link to *Video Interview* with two *Disneyland* Chefs


*Links to websites with menu information*
Link to DIS site restaurant list. This page opens to a list of restaurants; the menu will pop up when you click on a restaurant.
Link to allearsnet restaurant menus.
Babycakes in Downtown Disney makes gluten free, dairy free, egg free, vegan options etc..
*Electromagnets on WDW attractions*
including info about electomagnets and insulin pumps

*Epilepsy*
Most people think of strobe lights when they think of seizures, but most people with seizures don't have any problems with strobe lights.
WDW doesn't actually use any lights that are technically strobe lights (i.e, fast, regular flashes of light) and they do not have any warnings for seizures and/or strobe lights on any attractions. Where they do have flashing lights, they are always irregularly flashing, which is a different situation.
Most true strobe lights flash many times per second, but slowing to 5 flashes per second or less means that the majority of even photosensitive epileptics are not going to have a problem. Only about 3-7% of people with epilepsy are photosensitive and have problems with lights; of those, only about 5% would have a problem with a light flashing 5 times per second or less.

This is something to talk to your doctor with, but in for most people with epilepsy, the lights at WDW won't cause any problems. Some of the linked threads about epilepsy have information about lights in different attractions and other hints for avoiding seizures at WDW.

If you do encounter flashing lights and are concerned, the Epilepsy Foundation recommends *covering one eye* and turning/looking away from the direct source of light. The reason for covering only one eye and looking away from the direct light is to prevent both eyes from sending exactly the same information to the brain.

Things that are very important to be aware of are sleep deprivation, dehydration and getting off schedule with medication. All of those things can lower the seizure threshold (how easy it is for a seizure to occur). It's very easy to get off schedule or forget medication while on vacation. One things we have found that helps with this is to actually use an individual dose medication container and an alarm (on our phone or iPod) as a reminder for medication times.
Thread about Strobe Lights and Epilepsy
Epilepsy at WDW - post #24 on page 2 has a list of attractions with flashes of light.

*Fibromyalgia*
Fibromyalgia - including hints for using mobility devices

*Hearing Impairment*
Thread with link to story about Sign Language Interpretation at WDW
Thread about handheld assistive device that provides services for guests with hearing impairment such as captioning.
Link to blog on allearsnet.com which talks more about the handheld assistive device.

*Heart Conditions*
Thread about G forces on roller coasters
Thread about WDW with a Pacemaker

*Make a Wish and other Wish trips*

*You can find more information on post 25 on page 2 of this thread.*
Give Kids the World Website (many families on Wish trips stay there)
Make A Wish Website (this is the best known Wish granting organization)
Cancer.net list of resources - has some resources for adults and some strictly for children. Some are very specific about the population they serve.
*Wish Trippers UNITE!  Volume SIX!* -  - A thread here on the disABILITIES BOARD for information/support/planning/tips for people going on WISH trips. There are links to many, many WISH trip reports in post #1 - these are updated as new trip reports are received. There are links to resources in post #2 - so be sure to visit the first page before jumping into the discussion.


_*Organizations for WISH type trips for adults*_
Dream Foundation - this is the best known of the adult wish granting organizations
Dream Lives On
One Gift - Happiness Unlimited - this organization is only for cancer patients
Fairy Godmother.org is still listed on a lot of resource lists, but their website is no longer operating and the organization closed October 31, 2008)
*Ostomy*
2010 thread about travel with Ostomies
There are Companion Restrooms in all the parks and at Downtown Disney. These are individual rooms with a sink, toilet and a locking door. Some of the Companion Restrooms also include a baby changing table which you could use as a surface for supplies if you need. There is more information in this post under SERVICES.

AK is the newest park and most of the restrooms at AK include a handicapped stall that includes a sink in the same stall with the toilet. Thats kind of hit and miss in other places since restrooms were not built that way originally and it was added as bathrooms were remodeled or updated.

*Oxygen*
See post 30 on page 2 of this thread for more information.
Portableoxygen.org - helpful website with much information and links
Website about oxygen and air travel
Thread about Portable Oxygen Concentrator

*Plantar Fasciitis*
Thread with a lot of good hints for avoiding foot pain

*'Pooh Sized' Guests - hints for the parks*
"Everything Pooh sized" thread
"Doing Disney Overweight" thread
"Pooh Sized Persons at the Waterparks" thread
Allearsnet.com WDW At Large page

*Service Animals*
Department of Justice FAQs for Businesses about Service Animals
http://www.ada.gov/regs2010/service_animal_qa.pdf
TSA FAQs about travel with Service Animals
Air Carrier Access Act Service Animals Guidelines 2009
Service Dog Central website -difference between Emotional Support Dog and Service Dog (The website is somewhat like wikipedia - edited by readers).
Service Animals: link to specific part of WDW Guidebook for Guests with Disabilities. Includes list of rides that SDs are not allowed on.
Thread about Service Animals
Another thread about Service Animals in the parks

COOL thread with pictures of Service Dogs in the parks

*Wheelchairs (power and manual)*

*Power wheelchairs*
*Power *wheelchair info
Disney with a *Power Wheelchair*
eternaldisneyfan's family trip to WDW (*power wheelchair*)
mrsksomeday's trip report on Bill's Birthday trip (*power wheelchair*)


*general wheelchair questions*
Specific ride questions for *wheelchair users.*
Personalizing wheelchairs
More about touring for wheelchair users (power or not)
Ride accessibility hints

Pretrip planning for a guest with quadriplegia plus a link to his trip report
Hints for wheeling at WDW
*My afternoon/evening in a wheelchair* at Epcot, where someone who had not used a wheelchair before posted about their experience using a wheelchair at WDW.


----------



## SueM in MN

This information is from personal experience, things other DISers have posted and contact with bus drivers.
*Can all buses transport wheelchairs and ECVs?*
Yes.
All WDW buses are equipped with wheelchair ramps at the back door of the bus (a few of the very old buses have wheelchair lifts instead).
Most of the ramps fold out from the bus and can be put up and down manually if they malfunction. Some ramps extend out from the bus and can't be manually deployed.

*What about size of the wheelchair/ECV?*
Ramps (and lifts) can accommodate a wheelchair or ECV that is 30 inches wide by 48 inches long or smaller. All resort bus stops have a box of that size painted on the ground at bus stops.
(For reference, the park rental ECVs look huge compared to most ECVs and wheelchairs, but are 26 inches wide and just a bit under 47 inches long).
If your wheelchair is larger than those dimensions, the driver is to contact a Transportation Manager who can discuss alternatives.
ADA definition for a 'standard wheelchair' includes a weight of 600 pounds or less for the wheelchair/ECV plus occupant. If weight is greater than that, you may need to make special arrangements.
*http://www.disboards.com/threads/policy-about-size-of-scooters-on-buses.2566471/

How many wheelchairs or ECVs can a bus carry?*
Each bus has at least 2 tie down wheelchair spots where a wheelchair or ECV can be secured.
Some buses have 3 tie down spots and a few have 4. All tie down spots also have seatbelts with optional shoulder harnesses.
If you are able to transfer out of your chair to a standard seat, WDW buses can accomodate ANY number of wheelchairs that can be folded and safely held by you or a member of your party.

*The driver wants me to wear the seatbelt. May I refuse?*
Yes, you may refuse. But be aware that your refusal may result in the driver advising you that you are far safer with a seatbelt on, and practically insisting that you wear it. Disney company policy is not to force a guest to wear the seatbelt, but some drivers may refuse to drive the bus if a guest refuses the seatbelt, especially if staying on an ECV.
Although company policy is to allow guests to refuse, Federal Laws override company policy. In this case, Federal Law requires the driver to refuse to even move the bus if he/she feels there is a safety hazard onboard.

*I can transfer to a standard seat, but I feel that that takes up even more seats from other passengers. May I remain on my ECV during the bus trip?*
Yes, you may, however no one ever need feel ashamed about taking up "too much room".
Because ECVs are top heavy, they can tip more easily than a wheelchair, so you would be much safer riding on a bus seat. There are signs on the buses advising ECV users to take a seat rather than remaining on the ECV.
There have also been Disboards posters who reported their ECV did tip over, even it was securely fastened, so it is safer to heed the warnings!

*What if I have a child in a stroller being used as a wheelchair or a stroller-type wheelchair?*
Although the 'stroller as wheelchair' tags issued by the Theme Parks are meant for park use, most bus drivers will load strollers with those tags using the wheelchair ramp.
Medical strollers (also called "Special Needs Strollers") are considered wheelchairs, and may be loaded using the ramp and placed in the wheelchair spots.
Many special needs strollers have "tie down" points built in by the manufacturer. These have been tested and are safe for use in motor vehicles during transport. If you are using a regular stroller as a mobility device or a special needs stroller without tie down points, the bus driver may take your word for it and allow it to be fastened down, but that is not safe.
*If your stroller/stroller style wheelchair is NOT designed for transport, your child should get out of it on the bus for safety and the stroller should be folded and not be tied down with the wheelchair tiedown straps.*
Special Needs strollers that are designed for transport have frames strengthened for that purpose. Using the tiedown straps on a stroller that has not been designed for transport might cause the stroller frame to bend or break. It is not safe or legal for a child to sit in a regular stroller on a moving bus.

*May I use the ramp if I have crutches, a cane or other mobility issues?*
Yes, but you probably won't need to. The buses don't have stairs to get on and all of the buses with ramps 'kneel', which tilts the boarding side toward the ground. This makes the step in very small.

*What can I do to help make use of the bus go smoothly?*
_Tiedowns:_If you are using your own wheelchair or ecv, make sure you know where some safe tiedown points are on the front and the back. Tiedown points should be sturdy parts of the wheelchair/ecv frame (not parts like swing away  footrests or armrests). If you don't know, you can ask your equipment supplier.
A good idea is to use some brightly colored tape to mark safe points. It's very easy to tell the driver, just look for the hot pink tape instead of trying to explain (when you are sitting in the chair) that the black horizontal tube above the other tube in the back of the chair is a safe point.
_Practice:_If you are not experienced in backing up, practice a bit before your first bus ride. That will make you more confident and the loading will go more smoothly.
Getting onto the bus is like parallel parking on the driver side of the bus.

*How do I attract the attention of the bus driver?*
You need to be where the driver can see you so that he/she knows you want to board the bus. Resort bus stops have a wheelchair/handicapped symbol in a painted box on the ground that you can wait by. At stops with buses going to multiple destinations from the same stop (like at the resorts), let the driver know whether you want the bus or not by nodding or shaking your head.
Parks, Disney Springs and some of the Value Resorts have a marked 'gate' or other way of marking.

*Can my whole party board with me?*
The person with a wheelchair/ECV will board first (with one other member of the party if needed to push the wheelchair).
WDW considers a party of 6 (5 plus the person with a wheelchair/ECV) to be party. If your party is 6 or smaller, the bus driver may invite you to board at the back door after the wheelchair/ECV is loaded.

It will be much easier and less stress for everyone if you can avoid taking the buses at the busiest times (like right at park closing). Taking a leisurely stroll out of the park will usually help you avoid a long line at the bus stop.

If you get to the bus stop and see a long line, here are some considerate ways my family (SueM in MN) have used to handle it:
- split up your party or wait for the next bus.
- Keep track of the last person in line when you arrive in the area. Wait off to the side until you can see that party would get onto the next bus (you don't have to wait until they get to the door of the bus), then go to the wheelchair boarding area with your party .
- Have the other members of your party get into line. When you can see that they would be able to get onto the next bus, then go to the wheelchair boarding area.

*SPECIAL SITUATIONS: 
Two or more guests in a party using mobility devices who need wheelchair spots *
Contact Guest Relations, or a Bus Supervisor, or ANY bus driver, and ask for one of the "Special Services Buses".
- two buses reserved for larger parties, with multiple wheelchairs.
- each bus has FIVE wheelchair stations, and plenty of seating.
- especially helpful for groups visiting from schools for the disAbled
- there is no charge to use these buses
These buses can usually arrive within 20 minutes of being requested and will take you and your party wherever you need to go. You are much better off making your request well in advance--a driver is not assigned to one of these buses until its needed. You may make arrangements, if needed, with your driver for future pickups.

*We will have a wheelchair or ECV and be relying on the bus. Can I contact the Bus Department to make sure that everything goes smoothly for my family?*
Absolutely. Contact Guest Relations, and let them know that you'll be relying on the Bus Department for transportation. They will pass it along to Bus Operations, who will then add your family's name to the daily briefing sheets for the duration of your visit. Drivers will then know to look for you at your resort, and make sure that your use of the Bus System is as flawless as possiable.

*I've heard people sometimes have problems with drivers not letting them on. If that happen, what do I do?*
Over the years, a few posters have reported issues with bus drivers saying their bus is full when it's not and refusing to load them on the bus or saying the ramp is broken.
Note: On occasion, a lift or ramp will malfunction, and cannot be quickly repaired. In these instances, Federal laws allow the bus to remain in operation for up to 48 hours, with the wheelchair logo removed. The logo is placed on the front of the bus, at the left hand edge of the marquee.

Hopefully, you won't need to use this information, but here's what we have done (with some additional suggestions from other DIS posters).

If you have a cell phone, program in:

the main phone number for your resort (note: this actually connects you to a call center, not the front desk at your actual resort)
the main WDW Operator/Information line: (407) 824-2222
Carry something to make notes on (paper and pen, notes app on your smartphone, etc.)

if you do have a problem with bus, boat or monorail:

Call one of the numbers above, preferably while you are still at the stop (perhaps even while the driver is loading other guests)
Ask to be transferred to the SPECIFIC transportation supervisor for the way you are traveling (Bus Transportation Supervisor, Monorail Transportation Supervisor, Boat Transportation Supervisor)
Explain that you have a problem you need immediate assistance with
Taking pictures of the situation was one great suggestion. That would give you a record of:

the time and date (make sure ahead of time your cell phone or camera has the correct date/time)
bus number or monorail color, boat type, etc.
general idea of condition such as how many people were in line, etc.
When you call, you want talk to the Transportation Supervisor for that shift (not someone at your resort or at the park, who would have to relay the message); you want to get as close as possible to the person who's job it actually is to take care of problem.
When you talk to the Supervisor have these things ready:

the station or stop where you had a problem
where you were traveling from and going to
the time, as close as possible
optional, but very helpful
= bus number and driver's name/description
= monorail color and name or description of the CM
a short description of what happened
(I tend to not be short, but short is really important. If you get too bogged down in details, they may not understand. It's better to be brief and add more information than confuse the CM to start with)
write some notes about the situation so you can refer to it afterwards if contacted for more information. (it might help to write the notes out before calling to get your short description ready)
how to reach you for more information - cell phone, hotel, room number, date leaving, etc.
If you don't have a cell phone, you can call from your resort after you get back. There is a button on the room phone labeled "Front Desk". (Some resorts may also have one labeled "Transportation"). You can use that number and follow the other suggestions listed above.
You can also report a problem to the Federal Transit Administration (FTA) Office of Civil Rights on their toll-free Americans with Disabilities Act (ADA) Assistance Line at 1-888-446-4511 [Voice] or by e-mail at FTA.ADAAssistance@dot.gov.


----------



## SueM in MN

Coming soon: ECV info especially for new users


----------



## SueM in MN

*IMPORTANT NEWS:
ON October 9, 2013, the GAC (Guest Assistance Card) changed to DAS (Disability Assistance System). You can find out more about that on this thread for WDW:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=49779614&posted=1#post49779614
and on this thread for Disneyland Resort
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=49779677&posted=1#post49779677

Those threads have specific information about DAS at each park. This thread has some general information about DAS that applies to both WDW and the Disneyland parks.

Anything you read about GAC on old DISBOARDS threads, on the Internet or in guidebooks is out of date and no longer applies.*
*DAS works much differently than GAC did.*
*The only accommodation of DAS is being able to wait outside of line. You will still wait, but the majority of wait will be outside of lines, in a place you choose.*
*You can find more information about how DAS works in the threads linked above.*

*Where do I get a Guidebook for Guests with Disabilities?*
Post #3 of this thread has links to the online version of the Guidebook. Once you are in the parks, you can find the Guidemap for Guests with Disabilities with the other maps at the park entrance, at Guest Relations or at the ECV/wheelchair/stroller rental area. The Guidemap looks like the 'regular' park maps, but has additional information for guests with disabilities.
It's best to pick one up on each visit (or every few months, if you visit often) because things may change.

*Can I write ahead of time and get DAS? Where do I request DAS?*
No, you can't write or call ahead to get one.
To request one, go to *Guest Relations at a Theme Park* and talk to the CM there about your problems and needs.
If you are requesting DAS for someone else (like your child, for example), that person _does_ need to be with you when DAS is requested, even if they can't talk. The DAS is actually issued in the name of the person with a disability. That person _does_ need to be present when DAS is requested and when it is used.
Most people go to Guest Relations _in_ the parks to request DAS, but you MAY also be able to get DAS issued at the Guest Relations area located at the park, but _outside_ of the gates. The only place _guaranteed to issue DAS is Guest Relations inside the park._
DAS is not available at Downtown Disney, at water parks or at your resort; you need to be at a place with park Guest Relations CMs (the people at Downtown Disney and the resorts are not _park_ Guest Relations CMs).

*Do certain diagnoses qualify for DAS?*
No.
Having any specific diagnosis doesn't qualify or not qualify someone for DAS; there is no list of "appropriate" diagnoses for DAS. Also, the CMs do not have medical training, so a specific diagnosis does not really mean much to them.
The DAS is based on _needs_ that the person has related to a disability, not what their diagnosis is.
The diagnosis is not really that important because people with the same diagnosis can have very different needs. 
DAS_ is given based on needs and the accommodations that meet those needs._ This is not a Disney rule, this is the way that the ADA is written. According to the ADA, accommodations are not given based on the diagnosis or specific disability; they are given based on needs that are related to a disability. 
For example, my youngest DD has cerebral palsy as her main diagnosis. Some people with cerebral palsy don't really need anything special; some might walk with a cane/crutches or use a wheelchair, but don't need anything besides an accessible line. Those people would not need a DAS.
Some people, like my DD, have additional needs that are not met just by having her wheelchair in line. I go to Guest Services and explain my DD's needs to the CMs there to get DAS issued to her to help meet her needs.

*Do I need a letter from the doctor?*
No.
You don't need a doctor's letter and the CM is likely to not want to look at it, partly because the letters are often not very helpful to the CM. 
Some people DO feel more confident asking for DAS if they have a letter, but a letter is not required. According to the ADA (Americans with Disabilities Act) you can _not be required_ to provide proof of a disability. 
You can _choose_ to show proof, but can't be required. _If you do have a letter, it should reflect your needs/problems related to your disability, not your diagnosis._ (For example, a letter that says "My patient has xxxxxx and can't wait in lines. Please extend every possible consideration." is *not* helpful.) A doctors prescription has no legal standing and will not be honored, since WDW is not a medical facility. 

If you choose to get a letter from your doctor:
- make sure it talks about the needs you have that you might require assistance with in the parks.
- realize that Disney CMs (Cast Members) can't help with transfers or personal care.
- be aware that some doctors might charge for an office visit to gather information for the letter or may charge to write the letter. Writing a letter does take some of the doctor's time. While many doctors may chose to do it as a service to their patients, some DIS posters have reported being charged for a letter. If this would be a problem for you, you will want to check it out ahead of time.
- be prepared that even if you bring a letter, CMs may not want to look at it at all.

*I have a wheelchair, rollator, walker or ECV. Do I also need DAS?*
Not unless you have other needs.
The CM can see the wheelchair, ECV or other mobility device and will know you need an accessible entrance/line/boarding area.
Some people need other things besides the mobility device; those people might benefit from DAS. 
When CMs see a mobility device user present a DAS, some may start to expect everyone who is traveling with a mobility device to present a card. This is not how the system is supposed to work.
If you have any problems with access to the accessible entrances, first check the Guidebook for Guests with Disabilities to make sure that you are in the correct place. If you still have problems, ask to speak with a supervisor.

*I heard most attractions have special 'wheelchair' or 'disabled' entrances. Do they?*
No.
At DISNEYLAND, many attractions were built without accessibility in mind, so they do have special lines/entrances, but are changing over as they renovate and build new attractions. DCA was built more recently and does have mostly accessible lines.
*At WDW,* most attractions have Mainstream Lines, which means that the regular line is wheelchair accessible. Animal Kingdom and the Studio were built with mostly Mainstream Lines and guests with special needs wait in the 'regular' line most of the time in those parks.
Magic Kingdom and Epcot were not built with Mainstream Lines, but they were added, as much as possible as attractions were added or renovated.
A few attractions at MK and Epcot have special entrances because their 'regular' entrance is not accessible. The Guidemap for Guests with Disabilities will tell you which attractions have a separate entrance and how to access it. 
There are also some attractions in each park where _part_ of the line is not accessible (sometimes because of stairs) or the _boarding area_ for guests with disabilities is different. This is usually because of moving walkways or the 'regular' entrance being on one side of the ride track and the exit on the other. 
For these types of situations, you will usually find a marked handicapped access point or a CM to direct you close to the 'obstruction' or boarding area. You will usually wait in the regular line until that point. 
Moving walkways are usually slowed, not stopped; if you need it to be slower or even stopped, tell the CM. DAS is used for accommodation of waiting outside of lines, so showing DAS won't tell the CM what you need.

*I don't want to use a wheelchair or ECV, can't I just get a DAS ?*
It depends on your needs.
IN GENERAL, if you need to avoid stairs or need moving walkways stopped, those are handled by talking to CMs at the attraction. If there is a wheelchair accessible entrance or boarding area, they will direct you what to do.
If you have a problem with walking distances, _it's important to know that using the wheelchair accessible entrances will usually not be a shorter distance to walk;_ there just won't be stairs. Many queues are very long and some have ramps going up and/or down. For example, the queue for Soarin' in Epcot is over 1/4 mile from the entrance to the boarding area and an equal distance to get out again!
Many people don't realize how far guests walk in a day at WDW, here's a thread from the Theme Parks Board where posters estimated how far they walked. The distances are why WDW recommends an ECV or wheelchair for people who are concerned about stamina or endurance.
My family actually measured the distances we walked each day on a trip in April 2013 - we averaged over 6 miles per day and some days were closer to 9!

*How do I figure out what the needs are?*
Think about what sorts of things happen in a day at the park and how they would affect the person with a disability. Those are the types of things you want to be able to discuss with the Cast Member at Guest Relations. 

*My child doesn't have a wheelchair, but needs to stay in the stroller. Is this allowed?*
Strollers are not usually allowed inside buildings or in most queues, but can be if needed for a disability.
Guests using a stroller as wheelchair do not need DAS unless they have needs that are not met by having a stroller in line.
Some children require a stroller because they can't walk or just need to 'security of the stroller to help calm or help contain them in line. Some children have a special needs stroller that looks a lot like a regular stroller and could easily be mistaken for a regular stroller.
To use a stroller in lines, you will need a sticker tag from Guest Relations that allows the stroller to be used as a wheelchair. 
A tag may be necessary even with large special needs strollers - in the past, most people who needed these owned them. An Orlando company started renting them out in 2008 and people have been renting them for their older children without disabilities who don't want to walk. Because of this, they may no longer be recognized as "Special Needs Strollers" without the sticker.
With a 'stroller as a wheelchair', you will be able to:


take the stroller in all lines and buildings, even if strollers are not usually allowed

use wheelchair entrances. Few attractions have actual 'wheelchair entrances.' Since most lines are wheelchair accessible in the regular line to the point of boarding, you will usually be in the 'regular' line. (see post 11 of this thread).

use the stroller until boarding. The child may need to be removed to board a ride, but you can leave the stroller at the boarding area. You won't need to fold it, but should take anything of value.

use the stroller in shows and sit in the wheelchair seating areas. The child may need to get out of the stroller and sit on an adult's lap if the stroller seat is too low. Most shows have limited numbers of wheelchair spots, so wheelchair spots are sometimes filled before other seats are filled.

use wheelchair areas for parades. Wheelchairs and strollers are usually parked very close together across the front of the viewing area. If your child needs to be away from others, this may not work for you, or you may need to park behind the front row to get more space. Areas sometimes fill quickly, so arrive early.

If you have a park rental stroller, you will need a new sticker each day. If it is your own  OR AN OUTSIDE RENTAL stroller, the sticker will be dated for the length of your stay.

*I have problems with standing in line or with walking. Why did WDW suggest a wheelchair of ECV (motorized scooter)?*
Disney calls these "Stamina or Endurance Concerns" and the official response is to suggest a wheelchair or ECV.
If the person has problems with standing in line or with walking, a wheelchair/ECV would be a better solution than DAS. A trip to WDW or DL includes a lot more walking than just what you do in line. Even using DAS, there will most of the time be no place to sit while in line. The distance walked is not usually less with DAS than without one, so someone who is concerned about walking or standing would do better with a mobility device and/or planning their day to hit the most popular attractions at the least busy times.
Most of the lines where you will actually standing still for long periods are the lines for shows and movies. Because those 'load' large numbers of people at a time, people have to stand waiting for the next show to 'load'. Having a Fastpass or DAS won't change that - if each show is 14 minutes, you are going to be _somewhere_ for 14 minutes. In many shows, much of the time in that place will be a preshow area. If you don't have a mobility device, you will generally be standing during that time.
Post 22 on page 2 of this thread has a list of attractions like that at WDW where guests will need to stand.

With an ecv or wheelchair, you will always have a place to sit and can conserve energy for fun, instead of just getting around. There is information about ecvs/wheelchairs farther up in this disABILITIES FAQs. All atttractions are wheelchair accessible and most lines are also ECV accessible in the regular line.
NOTE: The person renting or using a WDW _park rental_ ECV must be over 18 yrs old and _no passengers are allowed._ WDW policy says that even with non-park owned ECVs, only one person is allowed on the wheelchair/ECV (no passengers).

*We have 6 in our party; can we all use the DAS?*
The DAS is for the use of the person whose name is on the DAS, *for attractions that person is going on. So that person needs to be with when you use it.*
DAS is usually given for up to *6 people (5 plus the person with a disability).* There may be some situations where you are asked to split into smaller groups. When that happens, it's usually because the waiting area or seating area for people with disabilities is too small/crowded for a large party. Sometimes a ride car only holds 6.
In certain situations, DAS may be given for more than 6 people - for example, if a family is 2 adults and 5 children, they would make an exception and give DAS for a total of 7. Anything over 6 people is an exception to the rule. 

* Do I need to get one for each park?*
You can request DAS at _any_ of the theme parks. You DO NOT need a new DAS for each park and the DAS is usually issued for up to 14 days for guests with short term park tickets, which is enough to be valid for your whole vacation. Guests with Annual passes may have DAS authorized for up to 60 days at a time (guests with shorter term tickets may also be authorized for 60 days).
The DAS issued at one park is valid at all parks, but the theme park DAS are not used at the water parks.

*If I had DAS on my last trip, can I just bring it back and use it again? Or can I show the old DAS as proof that I need one again?*
No.
DAS is now digital and is attached to Magicbsands or digital park tickets. 
Previously, DAS was a card printed with the guest's name and picture on it. Even if you still have one, the paper DAS has an expiration date and is not valid after that date.
You _can_ bring your old pape DAS back on another trip to show to CMs in Guest Relations. They should be able to use the number or QR code printed on the DAS to more quickly authorize DAS and link it to your Magicbsnds or park ticket. Be prepared to still answer questions about your needs if asked.

*If i have DAS does that mean I go to the front of all the lines?*
No. 
THE only people who go to the front of lines are children with serious, life-threatening conditions who are on WISH trips. They have a special type of DAS, provided by Disney. They receive it through their Wish-granting organization. 
_DAS is not meant to be a pass that gives immediate access._ It says that right on the information you will sign when DAS is authorized. What it does allow is waiting outside of the line.
In some cases, you may wait a shorter time than if you were not using DAS, sometimes longer and often the same amount of time, but since you are choosing where to wait, it will be in a place better suited to your needs.
In general, it tends to even out over the day so that the _total_ time waited is generally going to be fairly similar to other guests.

*Can I use DAS at restaurants to let them know my needs?*
No.
DAS is used for attractions and are not used for restaurants. The information about DAS would not be useful to the CMs in restaurants.
If you have food allergies, there are some links to information in post 3 of this thread.
If you have specific needs for location or type of table in table service restaurants, tell the CM when you check in for seating.

*What about Character Greetings? Can I use the DAS for those?*
In general, DAS is not used for character greetings that are outdoors. For those outdoor greetings, if you have specific needs, there is always a CM 'handling' the characters. That CM might be able to make some accommodations for your needs, but they have very few things available. The best that can be done might be for some members of your party to wait in line while the person with a disability waits outside of the line.
One example of these types of greetings would be the characters outside in Epcot in World Showcase.

Depending on what accommodations you need and what is available, you may be able to use DAS at Character Greetings that are in permanent indoor locations. These are considered attractions and are listed on the park maps as attractions. Examples of this are the Theater on Main Street in MK, Princess Hall at MK, Character spot at AK and the Epcot Character Spot in Future World in Epcot. 
If Fastpass is available, you will may be better off using Fastpass - if the wait is long, your DAS will be tied up and can't be used for anything else during the time you are waiting.
Check with CM at the entrance to explain your needs and find out what assistance may be available. Be aware though that many locations do not have any accommodations available. 

DAS is specifically NOT allowed to be used for celebrity meet and greets, special limited appearances by characters and special events, such as Star Wars and Soap Opera week.

*What can I do to avoid or shorten our wait for attractions?*
_Fastpass_ is a good way to avoid waits in line and DAS is meant to work with Fastpass.
At WDW, Fastpasses can be arranged ahead of or on the day of your trip.  Currently at a Disneyland,  they are still using paper Fastpasses that are picked up on the day of your trip. When you report back to the ride at your fastpass return time, your wait will generally be 15 minutes or less.

_Many people find that having a plan is very helpful for the person with a disability because they know more about what to expect when._
Also, even using DAS or Fastpasses, *if you know where NOT to be can be VERY helpful; maybe even more helpful than DAS because it helps avoid crowds all over, not just in attractions.* Getting into attractions with accommodations is only part of the solution. 
If you are at a busy park, it is busy everywhere, which means longer waits for things like eating and using the bathrooms. The more people there are, the more difficult it becomes just to get around and to avoid all the general 'busy-ness' of the parks. That 'busy-ness' can be just as difficult for many people to deal with. Many people have reported good luck with www.easywdw.com, ww.touringplans.com, TourGuide Mike, or Ridemax, using their advice to avoid waiting for more than a few minute. Those sites have hints on tour planning to avoid busy areas.
There are also Smartphone apps (like for iPhone or Android phones) that include things like current waiting times for attractions in the park. One good one is put out by a company called Undercover Tourist. Disney also has one called My Disney Experience.


----------



## SueM in MN

*Information about WDW Resorts and Phone numbers for contact:*

**NOTE**
A new provision of the ADA (Americans with Disabilities Act) involving resort and hotel reservations will be effective beginning March 15, 2012.
It will require hotels/resorts to:

allow accessible rooms to be booked in the same ways for people with disabilities(phone, internet) as for people without disabilities
have access to information available about those rooms that are descriptive enough for the person to decide whether the room will meet their needs (including photos or other images)
include information about which features which rooms have, including which are accessible with roll in showers and which have tubs with grab bars
reserve and hold a specific room for that specific guest with a disability. Those specific rooms must be actually removed from the reservation system (to avoid double booking and ensure that when the guest arrives the room they needed was available for them)
hold accessible rooms back for reservation by people with disabilities until all non-accessible rooms of that type/class have been rented.
Here’s a link to a really good summary of the new changes:
http://www.adahospitality.org/conten...g-Reservations
***

All Walt Disney World Resorts offer rooms that accommodate Guests with disabilities. Features vary depending upon your selected Resort.
For information specific to individual resorts, please call:

*
Special Reservations Line: (407) 939-7807
This is the number for making all types of special needs reservations - rooms and tours. Reservations can be made online; you don't need to call to make reservations for rooms with special features, but can call with specific questions).

(NOTE: WDW no longer lists this number on their website Guidebook for Guests with Disabilities, although it is in printed guidemaps we picked up at the parks in October 2015).

TTY Line: (407) 939-7670*

When you call the phone number for any of the resorts, you don't actually end up talking to someone at the resort; you talk to someone at a call center, who is not at the resort.

*Note for people using travel agents: If your reservation was made thru a travel agent, the agent will need to make any special requests for you or contact Special Reservations for you. If you call Special Reservations yourself, the CMs may tell you that you must go thru the Travel Agent. Some very accomidating CMs might take your requests, but the usual is to refer you back to your travel agent.
That is because the Travel Agent actually owns your reservation until a few days before you arrive.*

Accommodations for Guests with disabilities may include the following:

BATHROOMS
Wider bathroom doors
Roll-in showers
Shower benches
Hand-held shower heads
Accessible vanities
Portable commodes
Bathroom rails

BED ACCESSORIES
Bed rails
Lower beds and rubber bed pads
Open frame beds

ROOM COMMUNICATION KITS
Door knock and phone alerts
Bed shaker alarm
Text Typewriter (TTY)
Strobe light fire alarm
Phone amplifier

OTHER FEATURES
Buses with wheelchair lifts
Double peep holes in doors
Refrigerators (may include an extra charge)
Closed Captioned television
Braille on signage and elevators

ACCESSIBLE PARKING
Designated parking areas for Guests with disabilities are available throughout the Walt Disney World Resort. A valid disability parking permit is required.

VALET PARKING
At locations offering valet parking, vehicles displaying a valid disability parking permit will receive complimentary service (instead of the fee).

This information is copied from the official WDW Guidebook for Guests with Disabilities webpage.

*Other helpful information, including links to other pages or threads on this site.*

WDW Accessible Room Location thread.

Polynesian Resort with Disabilities Thread (thank you Tikiman for including info on your great website).

Autism Spectrum: Choosing a room

*One question that comes up frequently is:
I'm renting an ECV or wheelchair, do I need a handicapped room?*
If you are able to walk around your room, usually, the answer is no. Handicapped accessible rooms are no bigger than other rooms.
People think of roll in showers and fully wheelchair accessible when they think of handicapped accessible. NOT all handicapped rooms are fully wheelchair accessible. Some are and have the roll in shower, but some have raised seat toilets and bathtubs with grab bars.
The ADA requires hotels/resorts to have a certain number of handicapped accessible rooms/units (based on the total number of rooms in the hotel), but only about 1 out of every 5 handicapped rooms is required to be fully wheelchair accessible.

There are *2 types of handicapped accessible rooms.* In general, they are the same overall size and  have the same size doors to come into the room from the hallway as the non-handicapped accessible room.

Door rooms are at least 32 inches wide and an average ECV or wheelchair is much narrower than that - more on the order of 24 inches. If you are concerned about the size, call the equipment company you are renting from.

*Type one handicapped accessible room* is exactly like a non-accessible room except that it has grab bars by the combination tub/shower and the toilet. The toilet has a raised seat and there will be some type of built in seat for the tub. Someone who can't step over the side of the tub can sit on the seat and then swing their legs over into the tub. You can also get a freestanding shower/bath bench from Housekeeping**'or a rental place (see post 2 of this thread)and do the same thing.
*** see note at end of this thread regarding equipment loaned by the resort.*
Example of handicapped accessible bathroom. Grab bars on back and side. This one is from Coronado Springs




Built in seat at end of tub (Coronado Springs)




The bathroom door may not be wide enough to get a wheelchair or ECV into the bathroom. There may also not be room to turn around in the room. For most people renting an ECV, that is not that much of a problem because most can walk around the room.
Most people move the table and chairs near the entrance of the room to make a space to park the ECV in the room and charge it. You can also request a Housekeeping remove the table or chairs.

*Type two handicapped accessible rooms* are fully wheelchair accessible.
They have a roll in shower with grab bars, a seat you can pull down to sit for showering and a handheld shower head.
Roll in shower room example - OKW studio




Other side of the OKW studio roll in shower bathroom




They also have a raised seat toilet with grab bars and a place to park a wheelchair near it, a sink you can use while in a wheelchair. The bed is also lower, to make it easier to transfer to/from a wheelchair.
The room itself is usually the same size as a non-accessible room. The space is just arranged differently to make the bathroom large enough for a roll in shower. The space for that is 'taken' from the bedroom area, so the bedroom area is smaller and the bathroom is larger. Many of the 'fully accessible' rooms have a single King size bed so that they have enough room to get around with a wheelchair.
The bathrooms in Disney Vacation Club 1 and 2 bedroom villas are large enough to have a roll in shower without changing the size of any rooms. The master bedrooms of DVC villas also have a whirlpool tub.

So, unless, you need some of the 'features' I mentioned, you may not want to request a handicapped accessible room. There are less of them, which means less choice of location.
If you do need a wheelchair accessible room, you need to request it ahead of time. The CM making the reservation will actually call Special Reservations, make sure there is a room available and block a specific room for you.

** You _can request_ both shower benches and toilet seat risers from Housekeeping. You don't need to be in an accessible room. They can't be reserved ahead of time, so there is no guarantee that they will be available, AND there is no guarantee of the exact type or brand or that they will have equipment that meets your needs.
We have gotten bath benches - they were the very basic, inexpensive bath benches you can get at any home improvement store. If you get any equipment, be sure to check for loose screws/bolts. The bath benches that were brought to us had dangerously loose bolts that Engineering tightened for us.

For those reasons (and if you need something less basic), I would recommend renting from an offsite medical supply company. CARE is a good one - you can get their contact information from post 2 of the disABILITIES FAQs (this thread).

Link to Department of Justice web page with quick list of requirements for ADA accessible resort rooms.

*There are a lot of questions about Florida Special Accessible Room/Option for Hearing Accessibility - this is from the Disney website*
This room is equipped with toilet grab bars, an open bed frame and lower toilet height. A portable raised toilet seat is available upon request. Optional communication features for Guests with Hearing Disabilities include: visual alarm; visual door knock/door bell alert; visual telephone call alert; a telephone with volume control; and electrical outlet near telephone jack. TTY equipment is available upon request at check-in.


----------



## SueM in MN

The handicapped parking areas and some of the bus areas have courtesy shuttle wheelchairs that can be used to get from that area to the wheelchair/ECV rental area in the park. *There is no guarantee any will be available.*




*Handicapped Parking for the WDW parks/resorts*


*Handicapped Parking Permits*
If you don't have a Handicapped Parking Permit, check the Department of Transportation or Motor Vehicles website in your state. Many states have the form available online. You would still need to print it and have your doctor complete it, but you may qualify for a temporary permit.
If you have a Handicapped Parking Permit, bring it with to park in Handicapped parking at resorts and parks.
All states have reciprocity with Florida; a valid Handicapped Parking Permit from one state is recognized as valid by Florida.
For travelers from the UK, this is a link to information about use of Blue Badges in Florida


*Handicapped parking lots/Medical Parking*
To use handicapped parking lots at the parks, have your parking permit visible and show it to each CM (Cast Member) you come to.
All of the parks have handicapped parking available. WDW calls these lots "Medical parking". This is the closest parking area to the park entrance, but may still mean a fairly long walk.
The spots that are the closest to the entrance are marked with handicapped signs or with blue paint. Only guests with a valid government issued Handicapped Parking Permit may park in these spots. The County police do patrol and you can be ticketed if you park in one of those spots without a valid handicapped parking permit.
Some of the handicapped parking spots are labeled "Van Accessible" or have a wide cross-hatched spot next to them so that a lift or ramp can be put down from the van. If you don't need this feature, please don't park in those spots, if possible. Someone with a ramp or lift van is not able to use a regular handicapped parking spot.
Some spots in the Medical parking lots are not marked and can be used by people without a Handicapped Parking Permit. CMs also save some spots at the front of the regular parking areas for people with wheelchairs or ECVs who don't have parking permits. Explain your needs to each CM that you come to and they will direct you.
Handicapped parking lots are very large and if you are on the end of a row or the back row, you will have a fairly long walk to the park entry. If you don't have a wheelchair or ECV with you, there are some courtesy wheelchairs available in the handicapped lots. There is no guarantee there will be one available when you get there though.
If you are concerned about walking distance, you would actually have a shorter walking distance by parking in the regular lot and using the parking lot trams. There are no trams serving the Medical Parking. To use the tram, you need to be able able to step up to get in.
Sometimes, especially at Epcot, the regular handicapped area is full or they have moved Handicapped Parking temporarily, so it is best to go where the CMs direct you, rather than just following the pavement markings that you followed before.


*Parking lot trams*
The regular parking lots are served by parking lot trams; the handicapped parking lots are not.
Parking lot trams are not wheelchair or ECV accessible (folding wheelchair or special needs stroller can be folded and held on the tram, if you are able).
If you don't have a wheelchair or ECV with you, Disney actually recommends parking in the regular lot and using the parking trams if you are able to step up onto the tram and ride it. Trams drop guests off as close as possible to the park turnstiles.
Parking lot CMs save spots on the end of the row closest to the tram stops for people with mobility disabilities.


*Specific Information about MK*
When going to MK from a WDW resort, the bus is usually the best way to get there.
If you are staying at a WDW resort, you will have the least walking by taking the bus when going to MK. The MK bus drops you off at the park, close to the entry turnstiles.
If you park at MK, you will need to get from the parking area to the Ticket and Transportation Center (TTC). From there, you either take a boat or a monorail. The boat is a longer walk, but is more level. Using the monorail at TTC and MK involves going up a long steep ramp to get to the monorail boarding area at the TTC and down one at MK.


*Drop off points and TAXI service for Parks*
Ask about front drop off points at the payment booth when you enter the parking area.
As you drive in, tell CMs you see that you want to drop someone off and they will direct you to the correct place.
*Magic Kingdom* All guests not using WDW buses or resort monorails will end up at the Ticket and Transportation Center (TTC). Taxis drop off and pick up in the drop off lot at the TTC.

*Epcot* - taxis drop off and pickup in the bus loop 1-8

*Studios* - taxis drop off and pickup in the parking lot opposite from the charter lot

*Animal Kingdom* - taxis drop off and pickup at the HC / charter lot.


*Resorts*
Handicapped parking lots are patrolled by County police and they will ticket cars not displaying a valid handicapped parking permit if you are parked in a marked handicapped spot. The actual handicapped spots have a sign or are marked with blue paint.
Some of the handicapped parking spots are labeled "Van Accessible" or have a wide cross-hatched spot next to them so that a lift or ramp can be put down from the van. If you don't need this feature, please don't park in those spots, if possible. Someone with a ramp or lift van is not able to use a regular handicapped parking spot.
Valet parking at the deluxe and DVC resorts is free for people with Handicapped Parking permits, although tips are appreciated.
This is not really a 'perk', it is so that the resort doesn't have to have as much handicapped parking right near the door.
*Monorails*
The monorails are wheelchair and ECV accessible.
When you get to the monorail station, look for CMs or signs with wheelchair symbols to direct you. There are specific wheelchair loading areas for the monorail - the CM will put up a small ramp so you can roll right in. They are supposed to radio ahead to the next station to let them know you need the ramp put out.
Monorail loading area for wheelchairs at TTC (note the ramp stored upright on the left side of the picture)




CM putting ramp in place




Monorail car at station with wheelchair ramp in place





Monorail stations are about 2 floors above the ground. From the MK resorts, you will enter on the same level of the building as the station.
At MK and the TTC, you will need to go up a long steep ramp (and down a long steep ramp to get off). There are _no elevators at MK or the TTC._
Steep ramp at MK; you start at the level of the railing and go down a steep straight ramp to ground level





The monorail station at Epcot does have a longer, but less steep ramp and also has elevators. When getting on at Epcot, look for the wheelchair symbol on your right before entering the ramp. When getting off, ask a CM if you don't see the wheelchair symbol.

*Boats*
*These boats are wheelchair/ECV accessible:*

*Ferryboats* to and from the TTC to MK
*Motor Cruisers* are large boats that go to and from _resorts_ at MK are usually accessible, but very rarely may not be if the water level is _very_ high or _very_ low. 
Boat captains have some interesting ways to overcome this if the difference is not too large. We have been on boats where all the other passengers were unloaded first; the almost empty boat floated higher in the water. That made the distance close enough that a small portable ramp could be used to get off the boat.
If there is too much difference in water level between the dock and boat, wheelchairs and ECVs can't be driven on. Alternate ways to get the parks are set up if this happens.
*Friendship Boats* at Epcot, MGM and the Epcot resorts
_The Disney Park Rental ECVs can not get on the Friendship Boats in the Epcot Lagoon._  The bumpers keep locking up on the connecting ramps, and they have been trying for months and cannot solve the problem.  _This only applies to the Disney park rental ECVs._
This is a picture of the Disney Park ECVs; note the bumpers




Driving a wheelchair onto a Friendship Boat




Friendship boat inside wheelchair area (you can also park outside). Sorry the picture is so dark





Large roofed boats that travel between OKW, SSR, PO-Riverside, PO-New Orleans and Downtown Disney.
Picture of large roofed boats that go to Downtown Disney:




Ramp at boat from OKW to Downtown Disney




Wheelchair space on OKW boat




Boat dock at OKW

*These boats are not wheelchair/ECV accessible:*

*Motor Launches* - Small boats that go between MK and the MK area resorts.
Link to thread about MK boats (WL and FW)

*Specialty Cruises:*Fireworks Cruises at MK and Illuminations Cruises at Epcot
There are pontoon boats at MK and pontoon boats and a special cruiser at Epcot. ECVs can be parked and left at the dock or may be able to fit on the pontoon boat.

The pontoon boat door is wide enough for a standard width wheelchair.
The chair can be placed on the boat in the front center between the seated party. The maximum number of guests is 10 including adults, children and the wheelchair.
Policy is that all children 12 and under must wear a life vest.

The special cruiser is called the Breathless and is a reproduction of a 1930s classic run about boat. It is not wheelchair or ECV accessible. It is similar to a speedboat, rides low in the water and requires a step down into the boat.
Here's a link to a page with information about the Specialty Cruises.

*Here links to further information about transportation:*
DIS site page about boats
DIS site page about Monorail
DIS site page about parking
Allearnet.com transportation page

*Accessible Taxi vans*
The company used most often by DIS posters is MEARS, which includes buses and taxi vans. Mears taxicabs operate under the Yellow Cab Company, Checker Cab Company and City Cab Company brand. You can use these accessible taxis to get to places within WDW and also to get to other nearby locations like Universal or Sea World.
*Taxicab Dispatch:    (407) 422-2222*


----------



## SueM in MN

Universal

This thread will be added to as time goes on.
For now, it has only a few links:
Link to the Universal Orlando website.
Link to Universal website Accessibility Information

Link to Universal Rider's Guide. This is the Universal version of the Guidebook for Guests with Disabilities. It includes quite a bit of specific information about the attractions, including what abilities riders need to have to ride.
_
Universal/Islands of Adventure has GAP (Guest Assistance Passes), which work fairly similar to Disney's DAS (Disability Access Service). 
You do not need a doctor's note. Just be able to tell them what assistance you need at Guest Services.
At each attraction, you will be able to enter right away if the wait is less than 30 minutes. For wait of longer then 30 minutes, you will be given a Return Time, similar to the standby wait time. When you return to the attraction when the return time has come, you will go in the a Express Pass line, which will be a shorter wait.

Both parks are ADA compliant and, as such, are wheelchair accessible. There is seldom a need for a separate line for wheelchairs as the wheelchair just goes through the regular line.
It's important to know though, Universal/Islands of Adventure do not allow power wheelchairs or ECVs in their lines/attractions.

Universal/Islands of Adventure does have an Express Card that guests can purchase or you can get by staying at a Universal hotel. That allows guests to use an Express Pass entrance to access attractions without waiting, but not all attractions have Express Pass.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          

VIP Gap (back door access--mostly for Make a Wish Kids or Give Kids the World)_

Bill Sears did a very comprehensive report about Universal Studio/Island of Adventure in May 2008. The report includes many ride car pictures and descriptions of transfers.

*Harry Potter area at Universal*

Information from disABILITIES Board from Aug 2010  - 2 page thread which includes links to some pictures and videos. 
From information posted on this thread, whether or not Guest Assistance Passes are used or not depends on how busy it is, among other things.
Carbs in butterbeer


----------



## SueM in MN

This thread will be added to over time.
Link to DIS Board thread about Seaworld.

SeaWorld Accessibility Guide (click here for link), includes locations of family bathrooms at the park, services like Assistive Listening, and pretty complete information about access to their attractions. 

NOTE: The link goes to the pdf file of their guidebook. When you open it, it looks blank. Scroll down a ways until you see the text start. The link apparently starts on the inside cover or something, which has no text.

Discovery Cove doesn't have an online accessibility guide; here is what their website says about disabled guests:

"Discovery Cove can accommodate guests with disabilities who are able to maneuver themselves with limited assistance (or with the aid of a personal assistant) during their dolphin experience and in the various wading locations. Discovery Cove also offers specially-designed outdoor wheelchairs with oversized tires for easy maneuvering on the beach. Wheelchairs can be reserved by calling 1-877-4-DISCOVERY."
Link to Discovery Cove website.

This is a link to the *Busch Gardens in Tampa general page about touring with disabilities. *It includes a list of attractions with warnings and at the bottom of the page, includes links to further information for guests with wheelchairs, hearing impairments and casts/braces. They use a _Virtual Pass System_ for people with disabilities, which sounds like it functions much like WDW's Fastpass system - if you can't wait in the line or need to board somewhere other than the usual, you are given a _Virtual Pass_ that allows you to wait somewhere else.


----------



## SueM in MN

UPDATED March 1, 2021
Currently, because of COVID 19 restrictions, many shows are currently not in operation. The My Disney Experience app will have the most up to date information on what is open.

*BASIC INFORMATION ABOUT ACCESSIBILITY:*
In post #3 of this thread, there are links to the official WDW Guidebook for Disabilities for each park. In those, you will find a list of attractions with an icon for each one that tells what the access is (must transfer or can stay in the wheelchair).
*Link to WDW Parks Main Page about Guests with Disabilities*

That page contains links to information for guests with mobility, hearing and vision disabilities. It also contains links to the disability specific park maps.

*List of which attractions you can stay in a wheelchair for and which require a transfer:

Magic Kingdom® Park*
Blog with pictures about MK from touringplans.com
_Can stay in a wheelchair or ECV:_
Castle Forecourt Stage Show (show)
Country Bear Jamboree (show)
Fairytale Garden
Frontierland® Shooting Arcade
Galaxy Palace Theater (seasonal)
Jungle Cruise
Liberty Square Riverboat
Mickey's PhilharMagic (show)
Monsters, Inc. Laugh Floor
Shrunken Ned's Jungle Boats
The Enchanted Tiki Room (show)
The Hall of Presidents (show)
Tomorrowland Arcade
Walt Disney's Carousel of Progress (seasonal)

_Guests in motorized vehicles, ECVs, must transfer into an available wheelchair at these attractions. Only Small World and the Railroad allow you to bring the ECV into line. If you are already in a wheelchair, you can use it in the attraction and won't need to transfer:_
Buzz Lightyear's Space Ranger Spin
"it's a small world" - can use ECV through the line, but not bring it onto the wheelchair accessible boat. Can transfer to a wheelchair at the attraction to use the accessible boat.
The Magic Carpets of Aladdin
The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh
Tom Sawyer Island Rafts
Walt Disney World Railroad - can bring ECV up to the station and park in an area close to boarding. If you do this, you will need to make a round trip.
Can use a wheelchair at the attraction to use the accessible train car.

_Attractions requiring Guests to transfer from their wheelchair to board the attraction include:_
Astro Orbiter
Big Thunder Mountain Railroad
Prince Charming Regal Carousel
Dumbo the Flying Elephant
Mad Tea Party
Main Street Vehicles
Peter Pan's Flight
Pirates of the Caribbean
Space Mountain®
Swiss Family Treehouse - Guest must be ambulatory
The Haunted Mansion - can bring ECV in line to within about 75 feet of boarding. Either guest or  a member of their party will move it farther away to a parking area outside of the attraction, about 200 -300 feet from the unload area.
Tomorrowland® Indy Speedway

*Epcot®*
_Guests may enter and enjoy these attractions in a wheelchair or ECV:_
Mexico: Art of Mexico Gallery
Japan: Bijutsu-kan Gallery
China: Gallery
China: "Reflections of China"
Imagination Theater
Imagination: Journey Into Your Imagination with Figment
France: "Impressions de France"
Canada: O Canada!
Norway: Stave Church Gallery (one side of the building has stairs, the other side has an accessible entrance)
The American Adventure: The American Adventure (show)
The Land: The Circle of Life
The Seas with Nemo & Friends: All Attractions (Turtle Talk is a show which is currently closed)
Morocco: "Treasure of Morocco"

_Guests in motorized vehicles, ECVs, must transfer into an available wheelchair at these attractions (people using a wheelchair may stay in the wheelchair):_
Mexico: Gran Fiesta Tour Starring The Three Caballeros
The Land: Living with the Land - guests may take the ECV into line and park it at the area they board (also the exit). Some smaller ECVs may fit on the wheelchair boat.

_Attractions requiring Guests to transfer from their wheelchair or ECV to board the attraction include:_
Mission: SPACE
Spaceship Earth - has a separate accessible waiting area. Guests park there to wait for boarding and walk up a ramp about 60 feet into the boarding area, which is a slowly moving circular walkway. If guest can't walk into the boarding area, a wheelchair can be brought up and parked close to ride car.
Test Track
The Land: Soarin
FROZEN in Norway
All of the above except Spaceship Earth have lines that are wheelchair and ECV accessible, but all guests need to transfer to the ride seat.

*Disney's Hollywood Studios"*
_Guests may enter and enjoy these attractions in a wheelchair or ECV:_
"Beauty and the Beast" at the Theater of the Stars (show)
For the First Time in Forever - Frozen Singalong (show, is open)
Fantasmic! (Show)
Indiana Jones Epic Stunt Spectacular (show)
Muppet*Vision 3D (show)
Playhouse Disney - Live On Stage! (Show)
Voyage of the Little Mermaid (show)
Walt Disney: One Man's Dream

_Guests in motorized vehicles, ECVs, must transfer into an available wheelchair at these attractions:_
Tower of Terror
Star Tours
Toy Story Midway Mania - line is wheelchair and ECV accessible, but ECV users are not able to use the wheelchair accessible ride car.
Rock N Roller Coaster


_Attractions requiring Guests to transfer from their wheelchair to board the attraction include:_
Rock 'n' Roller Coaster® starring Aerosmith
Star Tours
"The Twilight Zone Tower of Terror
Mickey’s Runaway Railroad

*Disney's Animal Kingdom® Theme Park*
_Guests may enter and enjoy these attractions in a wheelchair or ECV:_
Caravan Stage: "Up - Great Bird Adventure” (show)
Cretaceous Trail
Conservation Station
Discovery Island Trails
Finding Nemo - The Musical (show)
Fossil Fun Games
It's Tough To Be A Bug (show)
Lion King Theater: "Festival of the Lion King" (show)
Maharajah Jungle Trek
Pangani Forest Exploration Trail
The Boneyard (interactive play area)
TriceraTop Spin
Wildlife Express

_Guests in motorized vehicles, ECVs, must transfer into an available wheelchair at this attraction:_
Affection section in Rafiki's Planet Watch
Kilimanjaro Safaris - the line is both wheelchair and ECV accessible. Near boarding, guests with mobility devices are directed to a special boarding area. Wheelchairs and ECVs are parked there and walk a short distance to board. There is one wheelchair spot per tram where the guest may remain in their wheelchair.
TriceraTop Spin

_Attractions requiring Guests to transfer from their wheelchair to board the attraction include:_
DINOSAUR
Expedition Everest"
Kali River Rapids

*Mobility Access: Most of the lines are wheelchair accessible thru the regular line (called Mainstream Lines). *

The information in _italics_ is the information about Mainstream Lines from the WDW website.
_Walt Disney World Resort strives to provide mainstream access whenever possible; that is, all Guests utilize the main entrance to the attraction. However, accessibility varies from attraction to attraction within Disney Parks. The Guide for Guests with Disabilities and Park Guidemaps use symbols to indicate boarding procedures for each attraction. In addition, Guests should contact a Disney Cast Member at each attraction before entering. Mainstream queues can be found at these attractions at Walt Disney World Theme Parks._ (it then goes on to list the Mainstream attractions).

Most attractions for all parks are listed as "Enter through standard queue" for attractions without Fastpass or "Obtain a FASTPASS OR use Standby Queue" on the Guide for Guest with Disabilities maps for each park. There is also a large red box on the maps which says "Guests with any mobility or queue related assistance needs are encouraged to use the Disney's FASTPASS option where ever possible." There is the same explanation about how to use Fastpass as on the regular park maps.
These are the attractions in each park with a different method of access other than the regular line, as listed on the map:
*MK*

WDW Railroad:Enter using ramp on the RIGHT on Main Street

WDW Railroad:Enter using wheelchair ramp on RIGHT at Frontierland

Big Thunder Mountain Railroad: Obtain Fastpass or see Host for options. If FASTPASS is not available, enter thru access on RIGHT

Country Bear Jamboree:Enter thru door on LEFT

Hall of Presidents:Enter through door on RIGHT

Liberty Square Riverboat:Enter through exit on RIGHT or LEFT

it's a small world:Follow directional signs to designated load area

Peter Pan's Flight:Obtain FASTPASS or see host for options. If Fastpass is not available, see a host for options. Line is accessible to close to boarding.

Prince Charming Regal Carrousel:Enter through exit on RIGHT

Dumbo:Enter using ramp on RIGHT

Tea Party:Enter through exit on RIGHT

Space Mountain:Obtain a FASTPASS or see a host for options. If FASTPASS not available, enter through queue on RIGHT

*Epcot*

Spaceship Earth:Enter through the exit on the RIGHT or LEFT

Gran Fiesta Tour Starring the 3 Caballeros:Enter through the Standard Queue. Follow directional signs to designated load area.

American Adventure:See a host or hostess for access to second floor

Impressions de France:Enter through LEFT side of entrance hallway

*Studio*

Great Movie Ride:Enter through the Standard queue. A host will provide directions in the pre-show area

Fantasmic:Enter through the standard queue and stay to the RIGHT

*Animal Kingdom*

Wildlife Express Train - Proceed through standard queue. A host will direct boarding

The Boneyard:Enter through the designated access gate

At WDW, there are a handful of attractions that do not have accessible entrances and may give out times to return to the attraction -
Big Thunder Mountain RR and Jungle Cruise at MK and Spaceship Earth at Epcot do not have accessible entrances and may give out return times. The return time will generally be similar to the wait in the Standby line and will be valid for a 1 hour time window.

There are a few that have a separate accessible boarding area, but for those, guests wait in the regular line (or Fastpass line if they have Fastpass Plus) until almost at the boarding area, then they move to the accessible boarding area.

Small World is kind of a hybrid attraction. The regular line is accessible to the last turn on the front side. Guests without Fastpass Plus wait in the regular line until they get to that point. Since the Fastpass line for SW is not accessible, guests with Fastpass go directly to the accessible boarding area.

In general, for those few attractions listed above, if you have a Fastpass, you will probably be routed directly into the boarding area. Without Fastpass, you will be given a time to return.

Everything other than these attractions I have listed say to enter through the mainstream or standby queue.
The maps are very easy to read (although the type is small) and I recommend getting one for each park. The access information is listed right on the map with all the other information. There are icons that show which attractions you can stay right in the wheelchair or ECV for the whole attraction and which you need to transfer to a ride car.

*Information about attractions with moving walkways and stairs has been moved to post 28 on page 2 of the disABILITIES FAQs thread.*


----------



## SueM in MN

We don't have much information about Kennedy Space Center, but here is a link to the information for people with disabilities at the Space Center website.
Because we did not have much, Random Ninja did a really nice review of Kennedy Space Center to add to the disaABILITIES FAQS thread.


Random Ninja said:


> I was checking the DISabilities sticky and noticed there wasn’t anything for the Kennedy Space Center. So, on my last trip I made a special effort to check as much as I could for special needs. I can’t watch IMAX movies so I didn’t check into that area. SueM, feel free to take any of this.
> 
> Wheelchairs
> The HA parking spaces are located at the front of the parking lot. The lots are not big here and there is no tram; you have to walk. If someone in your party can’t walk far, drop them off at the front and then park the car. Wheelchairs are available to borrow with a photo id at the main center and a first come/first served basis at the included bus tour stops. There are special seating areas for wheelchairs at all the shows. Each tour bus can accommodate 1 wheelchair and there is a separate waiting area. Wheelchair guests and their party board first and then the bus drives around to the regular pick up line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strollers
> Free strollers are available in the park on a first come/first served basis. The strollers are hard blue plastic and come in baby and kids sizes. If you get one at the main park, you will need to show a picture id. These strollers are not allowed on the bus tours. You will have to leave the stroller at the bus stop and get a new stroller at the next stop. Personal strollers will need to be folded up to ride on the bus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid's strollers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby strollers
> 
> 
> Dining
> The visitor’s center has 3 counter service restaurants, 2 food carts, an ice cream stand, and 1 table service restaurant. The table service restaurant is only used for the Lunch with an Astronaut. Make a note of any allergies when you schedule the Lunch with an Astronaut experience. Schedule this as far in advance as you can so the chefs have time to prepare an alternate meal for you. The bus tour also has a CS at each stop in case you get hungry along the tour.
> 
> All the CS and a few of the carts have Shuttle Sipper Souvenir Cups that include free soda refills all day. You may be allowed to get frozen ICEE in your sipper too but free refills are not guaranteed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shuttle Sippers
> 
> The Orbit Cafe is located next to the IMAX theater. It will usually close a couple hours before the park does. There is the typical fast food and salads found here. Those with allergies should ask for the allergy binder. They do not a dedicated kitchen area for allergies so be careful if cross-contamination is an issue. Kids meals come with a choice of french fries or apple slices. You should try to eat at non-standard meal times to avoid extra-long wait times.
> 
> 
> Bus Tour
> The Bus Tour begins and ends at the main visitor center. I recommend starting with the tour and visiting the main area after lunch. There are backdrops and photographers right before the queue to the buses. They will take a family picture, if there is no line, they will take some with your camera too. Pictures will be available for purchase at the end of the tour.
> 
> Each stop is approximately 10 minutes apart and buses are constantly moving. If you miss a bus, the next one should be along in 5-10 minutes. The website says 15 minutes but my experience has always been quicker then that. All buses are air conditioned. Short films will be played on the bus between stops. The driver will pause the film several times during the ride to point out different buildings or animals. It’s rare to not find a manatee/turtle/bald eagle/crane/ or engineer out and about during the bus ride. Drivers will slow down or stop to let you see the wildlife or even to move a turtle out of the road. Take all your belongings with you when you exit the bus as you will be getting on a different bus to the next stop.
> 
> The first stop on the tour is the Launch Complex 39 Observation Gantry. This is a small stop but definitely worth it just for the views. If you need a stroller or wheelchair, inform the cm greeting you as you get off the bus and he/she will direct you to the nearest one. There is an elevator to take you to the top of the gantry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The elevator stops at both floors but the roof has an enclosed, air conditioned area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bring quarters for the view machines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is an engine placed in the middle of the gantry that is placed well for photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the right before the gantry is a small museum with displays, a short presentation, and a movie room that I have never seen open.
> 
> 
> The bathrooms, CS restaurant, and gift shop are on the left. Seating for the CS is all outside. Unless someone is starving, I’d wait to eat at the next stop on the tour. The LC39 CS just has hot dog, pretzels, and snack foods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LC 39 Snack Pad Menu
> 
> The Saturn V Center is the last stop on the tour now that the ISS building is closed to the public. Strollers and wheelchairs are available immediately to the left after you exit the bus. If you have anyone in your party who does not do well with dark rooms, loud noises, or flashing lights, I’d recommend skipping the pre-show movie and show at the Center. You can skip these by using the walkway to the left and entering through the gift shop.
> 
> There is a short 15 minute pre-show film first when you arrive at the center. You may have to wait for another bus to come before they let you into the room. It does back up quickly here. There is seating along the back wall but it is very limited. Most of the room is standing only. There are three screens and it does get very dark and crowded.
> 
> The doors open at the end of the pre-show to let you into the command center soundstage. Seating here is theater style with long benches. Wheelchair and companion seating is on the first row. If you have someone who may not like loud noises or vibrations, sit at the end of a row so you can take them out easily. There will be a 15 presentation of a Saturn launch, there are no actors here and hearing assistance is available. The windows to the back of the theatre will glow red and shake loudly. Once the show is over, the doors to the main building open.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturn V soundstage show seating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windows in theatre. They glow orange and rattle horribly during the show.
> 
> Saturn V Center Exibits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Astronaut Snoopy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early Space Exploration Vault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apollo Command Module
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banner and Moon Lander on ceiling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Screen pictures
> 
> 
> The Moon Rock Cafe is located around section 2 and the seating has a great view of the rocket. Food is served cafetria style similar to the resort CS at the Disney resorts. Everyone gets their food and meets up to pay at the end. Outside seating is available; it’s enclosed so kids don’t end up in the Intercoastal. Let the little ones run around out here. The Moon Rock Cafe does have an allergy binder with the labels from their products. They’ll let you look at if you have any allergies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moon Rock Cafe Menu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cafeteria style food
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, beer is available
> 
> The exit to the Saturn V Center is through the gift shop. Wheelchair parties will be directed to the left and able-bodied parties line up to the left. The buses stop at the wheelchair line to load those parties first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sign to the wheelchair accessible bus line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really pretty over there.
> 
> Rocket Garden
> This is basically a garden with rockets instead of plants, though you will find tons of plants and mosquitos. Bug spray is a necessity in the summer. Best time for the rocket garden is at dusk when it’s not so hot or during one of the two guided tours. The guides are happy to answer questions and usually show up a good half hour before the tour to talk to guests. The whole area is wheelchair accessible. There is one display that is raised up for people to see inside; it’s ramped for wheelchairs.
> 
> Shuttle Launch Experience
> Finally the KSC listened and they have an actual ride now. This is a simulator designed to take you into orbit, figuratively speaking of course. You must be over 44” tall to ride. You will need to leave your belongings in lockers outside the ride building. It costs a quarter for a locker and you do get the quarter back. Any and all loose items should be left in the locker. There are no places for you to store items on the ride. You can as a CM to hold medically necessary items while you ride if you must bring something in line with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Free" Lockers-Don't forget your quarterback!
> 
> All guests using wheelchairs must transfer to the ride simulator. The original line was mainstreamed but the interim line during the Atlantis construction is not. Wheelchair uses will be directed to use an elevator next to the main line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must transfer to ride but not if you want to watch.
> 
> It does not use spinning like Mission Space in Epcot. Instead it will lift you a full 90 degrees flat on your back and shake you. This is a very intense ride and not for the faint of heart. The seats in the simulator are very short with little elbow room. I am little, only 5’2’’, and I find my bottom barely fitting on the seat so definitely not pooh friendly. You will get to experience about 1-2 seconds of weightlessness as the simulator suddenly rotates from “flat on your back” to “glad I’m strapped in or I’d fall out” as if dips past the outside floor level. Anyone bothered by loud noise, vibrations, sudden movement, motion sickness, claustrophobia, or bright lights should probably not ride.
> 
> There is a viewing area to watch everyone in the simulator for those who won’t/can’t ride. Shuttle Launch does have a rider switch option for those with kids too short to ride.The actual logistics of this change depending on wait times/ride operators.
> 
> There is a 10 minute pre-show movie. The room has no seating. Kids not tall enough to ride can watch the pre-show and then pass through to the ride viewing area to watch everyone in the simulator. For those with hearing issues, a reflective captioning panel is available in the back of the show area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-show movie area
> 
> 
> The other exhibits at the main visitor's center are all wheelchair accessible. Let me know if there are any other questions I can look up answers to. I tried to put as much as possible in this. I'll add more after future trips.


This is a link to the original thread- you may want to heck it out in case more information gets added.


----------



## Cheshire Figment

Based on a recent cruise, I have started three threads related to DCL.  They are:

Accessible Staterooms on DCL which discusses staterooms.

Accessibility Onboard the Disney Ships which has to do with the rest of the ship.

Third section, Accessibility in Ports, is still under construction.
Link to report on "Handicapped Friendly" excursion that was not.

Service Animals on Cruise is fairly self-explanatory.
Link to another Service Animals on Cruise thread.

There may be additional links in the future.

Here is a link to photos of one accessible stateroom (6154)

Link to Dreams Unlimited diagram of the Disney Dream (click on the picture to make it bigger - it doesn't get that much bigger, but you can see the little wheelchair icon).

Link to wdwinfo.com (DIS Boards 'parent' site) about DCL, including pictures.

Lots of photos of ECV on a Disney cruise. Includes pictures of ramps, DME bus lift, offship trip. (NOTE: the ECV in the pictures is one of the largest ECVs made; most ECVs are not this large).

Link to trip report of child with diabetes and mobility challenges


----------



## SueM in MN

Questions come up often enough about DisneyLAND, that I thought it was worth a section of the disABILITIES FAQs thread about DisneyLAND.
This is a link to the official Disneyland general page about touring with disabilities. On the left side of the page, you will see links to a page about Mobility, Hearing and Visual Disabilities.

Link to the official DisneyLAND page about touring the park with mobility disabilities.

Disneyland park Map for guests with disabilities:
http://adisneyland.disney.go.com/media/dlr_v0200/en_US/help/Disneyland_Disabilities_Guide.pdf

DCA park map for guests with disabilities:
http://adisneyland.disney.go.com/me...y_California_Adventure_Disabilities_Guide.pdf

You can get a copy at the parks, but it's nice to have ahead of time for planning. They do list attractions with a wheelchair accessible ride car.

This is a link to a Disneyland official printable page about mobility access at for guests with wheelchairs/ECVs or other mobility concerns.
It includes information about which rides/attractions are wheelchair accessible and what to do for access.
Disneyland is older and less accessible, although they have added accessibility as areas/attractions in the park were renovated. Disney's California Adventure was built more recently and all attractions have Mainstream (accessible) queues.

Link to the Disneyland official guide for guests with visual disabilities (including information about the handheld assistive device).

Link to Disneyland Guide to lighting effects (which may be of interest to guests with seizures if they are sensitive to strobe lights. It is not very helpful though, since it just says some attractions may have lights - but not which kinds of lights or which attractions).

The information about DAS (Disability Access Service) in post #6 of this thread applies to DisneyLand as well as to WDW. Some of the access is a little different at DL than at WDW since DL is an older park.

*ECV and Wheelchair Rental at Disneyland:*
Several people, here and on other boards, have recommended:
*Deckert Surgical Supply in Santa Ana at (714) 542-5607* (I have never found a website).
*
Orange County Medical Supply
http://www.ocmedicalsupply.com

Scooter Village 
http://www.scootervillage.com*

Several of the companies that are recommended for WDW are national companies and rent at both WDW and DL:

*Apple 
https://www.applescooter.com/Anaheim.asp*

*Scootaround - they also provide the in park rentals
http://locations.scootaround.com/rentals/a/anaheim/

Links
Link to Disney website page about handheld device for hearing and visual disabilities.
allearsnet.com page with links to attraction seating photos
Link to article (with pictures) about wheelchair accessible Cars Land
DL trip report from ReAnSt with a temporary disability - many pictures.
Pictures of a few DL ride cars from BillSears
Thread in this forum with lots of information.
Thread from DL forum - page 2 has a good list of attractions.
Thread about Gluten Free dining at DL*


----------



## SueM in MN

*Air TravelDiscussion about TSA *
TSA = Transportation Service Administration and they are in charge of security in airports and in the air. 
This is a link to the TSA website: https://www.tsa.gov/
Since they change their links fairly often, I am only linking to the first page. There should always be a link to information about travel with disabilities on that page, or you can use search. They also have information about travel with medications and medical devices on their website.
Also, check into TSA Cares, which is a helpline that can help disabled passengers with information and support for navigating the security process. Some airports offer visits/orientation ahead of your trip or can provide someone to assist the day of the trip. 

If possible, take a non-stop flight. A direct flight may sound like it goes directly to your destination without stopping, but direct flights may stop in other cities to pick up passengers before continuing to your final destination. A direct flight is just one where the _flight number_ does not change.
https://travelskills.com/2014/09/30/big-difference-direct-nonstop-flights/
*Links to information about Orlando Airport
Orlando Airport website
Orlando Airport - Accessibility information *
    There is a link on the Accessibility page about Companion Restrooms, including those with adult changing tables.
     You will also find a link to maps on both the Accessibility page and the general page.

You will find DME (Disney’s Magical Express) Welcome Center in the Main Terminal, B side on level 1. (more info about DME on post 16). The way to DME is well marked with signs. You will pass the car rental counters and keep going to the end of the terminal building.

*Links about air travel in general
This is a link to the general information page for the Air Carrier Access Act.*
Air Travel is covered by the Air Carrier Access Act (ACAA); it is not covered by the ADA.

This is an old Thread about travel with wheelchair, but it still has a lot of helpful hints.
TSA has instituted new lane arrangements to help streamline the security check process.This is a picture of the security lines at Orlando airport. The wheelchair line is to the far right.




Link to larger picture.

*Air Travel with Disabilities and Special Needs*
there is a requirement that liquids (mouthwash, shampoo, etc.) be in bottles of 3 ounces or less and each passenger may not have more of these items than will fit in a 1 quart ziplock bag (available for free at the screening station at many airports).
_The 3 ounces requirement does not apply to medications. You need to separate the medication and declare it, but that's not a problem._
Link to the Transportation Security Administration (TSA) Page titled _Travelers with Disabilities and Medical Conditions._ That is an index page with links to other information, such as travel with medications, medical devices, disabled service members and children with disabilities. 
TSA has a website page about traveling with children.

American Diabetes Association has a good page about travel with diabetes - check out the links

Marie S's _Going on an Airplane_ PEC book

*What about Medical Equipment? Does it count as baggage?*
As long as it is medical equipment and nothing else is packed with it - it will be counted as medical equipment without charge. With the new charges being added for bags, airlines are giving bags more scrutiny than before. I have heard of people putting a few pieces of their medical equipment into 3 or 4 bags filled with other items and then trying to claim all 3-4 bags as medical. Because of situations like that, airlines are more suspicious of bags claimed as medical. If you have only medical equipment in the bags, you should not have a problem.

Make a list of things you will need and then think about all of the things on your list.
Will you need them all during the flight?
How much/many of each will you need?
What if the flight is delayed?
What will you need soon after arriving?
What if the item gets delayed in arriving to you or gets damaged or lost? How long could you do without it? How difficult would it be to replace?

I would look at each item on your list with those questions. Carry on anything you can't do without for the duration of the flight and at least 8 hours after (longer if you think it would be difficult to replace or if you are arriving late in the day, when getting a hold of someone would be difficult).
*Always carry on *medication, things that are vital to you and anything that could not be replaced.

*What if the airline loses something major? *
Airlines don't really lose that many pieces of baggage when you consider how much they transport each day. But, you don't want to take any chance on anything that is vital.
For some items, you can carry what you will need for the first 8-12 hours and then have additional supplies shipped to your resort. You should be able to work with your current suppliers to have the items shipped and that way they will be billed the 'normal' way. If your supplier does not have a branch in the Orlando area, they will probably have already dealt with getting stuff to Orlando and should be able to help you.

*Can I take an oxygen tank on the plane?*
No. You are not allowed to carry an oxygen tank on the plane. Each airline has a little different rules about how they do things, but the oxygen on a plane must be provided by the airline. Some airlines will not provide oxygen, but all do allow personal oxygen concentrators.
All airlines are now required to allow the use of portable oxygen concentrators that have been approved by FAA (subject to various requirements, such as that adequate batteries are brought). See 14 C.F.R. 382.133. (thanks to jsilvers for the clarification).
You will need to work with your current oxygen supplier to set up the oxygen in Orlando. Your current supplier should be able to help with all the respiratory supplies.

*Has anyone had their child have a melt-down in flight?*
You can't really tell how the child will react until you go. Keep in mind that no matter what happens, you will probably not be the first person that has had a child melt down. And, you may not even be the only one on your flight.
Also keep in mind the things that normally cause meltdowns for your child.
Think about how the child reacts to new things and how you usually prepare them.
With planning, you may be able to avoid the triggers for the most part. And, many of the things that work on the ground will work in the air too.
Sometimes it is recommended to try some medication to calm the child for the flight. If you plan to do this, try it out _before_ your flight. Some people will have a reaction or the medication will have the opposite expected effect on them - you don't want to find that out in flight.
Marie S's _Going on an Airplane_ PEC book may give you some helpful ideas.

*What about preboarding?*
Some people like to preboard because it gives them an opportunity to get settled before other passengers get on. Others prefer to get on late in the boarding process so they don't have to sit on the plane so long. Depending on your flight/size of plane, you may be on board for close to an hour before take off if you preboard.
Ask the gate agent about preboarding as soon as you get to the gate.

*What is gate checking and can I gate check a wheelchair?*
Wheelchairs can be gate checked. Ask about this as you check in for your flight. They may give you a gate check tag right away or tell you to check in with the gate agent for gate checking. When you get to the gate, tell the agent there that you want to preboard and ask about gate checking before they start loading. They used to automatically preboard anyone with a wheelchair, but don't always preboard any more unless you ask (some people with disabilities did not want to preboard and felt it discriminated against them to make them preboard).
You will be able to keep your wheelchair until the door of the plane, but wheelchairs are too wide to fit down the aisle. They do have smaller aisle wheelchairs available if you need one (scroll a little farther down for information about aisle chairs).
After getting out of the wheelchair, if there are things that stick out (like cupholders, etc that may be attached) or things that are not screwed or bolted on, it is best to remove and carry them on if you can. My DD's wheelchair seat and back have gel in them, to avoid any problems with them getting too cold or getting pierced during the flight, I remove them and carry them on. Her armrests just lift off, so I lift those off and carry them on too.
I actually carry a large nylon laundry bag to put the wheelchair pieces in after I remove them. The bag folds up very small into a pocket on one of our suitcases and putting things in it helps ensure I have not left anything at the gate. Some people take a picture of the wheelchair with their cell phone or digital camera to prove what condition it was when they left is at the gate. Contrary to popular belief, wheelchairs are not loaded in a separate baggage area; they are packed with other baggage, so damage is possible, although in at least once a year travel for over 20 years, the only damage DD's wheelchair has had was a bent antitip bar.

*I've heard that airplanes are required to have space to store one wheelchair on board the plane. How does this work?*
All 100 seat or more planes delivered to US airlines since 1992 are supposed to have a closet or alternate FAA approved place to store one folded wheelchair (first come, first serve).
IF the plane has a closet (some airplanes still flying were delivered before that time),
IF your wheelchair can be folded to fit into the area (some are too big)
and IF there is room in the closet when you board, you may put it in the closet/storage area.
Passenger's assistive devices/folded wheelchairs have priority over other over other passengers’ items brought on board _at the same airport_. If you do not preboard and the space is filled when you get on the plane, then you are out of luck. Even if you preboard, the space may be filled with items brought on by travelers at an earlier stop.

The new Air Carrier Access Act (May 2009) also added this information:
_If the wheelchair is too big for the space while fully assembled, but will fit if wheels or other parts can be removed without the use of tools, the carrier must remove the applicable components and stow the wheelchair in the designated space. The other parts must be stowed in the areas for stowage of carry-on luggage._

The closets/stowage areas are usually better suited for 'basic' foldable wheelchairs that will fold and fit into a fairly narrow space. The new guidelines add a size requirement that was not in previously - providing _"a space of 13 inches by 36 inches by 42 inches without having to remove the wheels or otherwise disassemble it." _
This may be too small for some manual wheelchairs, even if wheels can be popped off.
I have taken DD's wheelchair apart and put it in the on-board storage space, but it really needs to pretty much be totally dis-assembled to fit.

So, if you want to try for on-board storage, ask as soon as you check in, pre-board and be prepared to gate check the wheelchair if it doesn't fit.

*Using an Aisle Chair*
My DD has CP and can't walk. She also can't sit well in any wheelchair except her own.
She stays in her wheelchair until we board (the one she travels with is a manual wheelchair, but it would work generally the same if we took her power chair).
The wheelchair is taken to the gate right to the door of the plane, where she is transferred into an aisle chair (shown in the pictures below). The chairs from different airlines may look a little different, but the basic design is the same. An aisle chair is basically a very narrow wheelchair that can fit down the aisle of the airplane.




Link to larger picture.

The wheelchair and aisle chair are parked tight next to each other, brakes locked and belts unfastened.




Link to larger picture.
The airline staff do a 2 person lift, with one person taking the top half and the other person the legs. They lift DD the short distance from her wheelchair (at the front of the picture) to the aisle chair in the background. Straps are fastened to keep the arms and legs in place and the aisle chair is rolled into the plane.




Link to larger picture.

The process is repeated in reverse to leave the plane.
My DD gets her wheelchair delivered to the arrival gate when we leave the plane - it is brought right to the door of the plane.
Wheelchairs are put in the plane last and unloaded first, but you may still have to wait until the plane is almost empty before your wheelchair is delivered to the gate. Ask the Flight Attendant to let you know when the wheelchair arrives.
At that point, I usually get off so I can put the wheelchair back together before DH brings DD off the plane.
If you need an aisle chair, they will usually make you wait to get off until all the other passengers have gotten off.

Some people who can ride in an airport wheelchair may choose to get their wheelchair delivered to the baggage claim area. Just make sure the baggage claim tag for your wheelchair is marked for the correct place before you board the plane.


----------



## SueM in MN

DME = Disney Magical Express ended January 1, 2022. DME was a contract service with Mears and after DME ended, Mears is reportedly using the same location and buses for their own service to WDW (minus the Disney theming).

There are buses available with lifts to lift a wheelchair into the bus. It is recommended that you request a lift bus when making your bus reservations if you will need one.
If you didn't prearrange it for your trip from the airport to your resort, they will still provide one, but your wait may be longer. If you need one when returning to the airport from your resort, it is vital to prearrange getting one. If you don't, you might risk getting to the airport on time. My family usually asks to leave for the resort extra early to allow for any issues - like a wheelchair bus not coming or the equipment not working.

Here is a picture of the DME bus lift in its highest position:





DME Bus steps





Someone using a wheelchair or ECV can ride it up the lift and then the wheelchair will be fastened down to the floor of the bus.
A wheelchair or ECV can also be placed underneath the bus in the luggage storage compartment, but the person will need to climb the steps.

*Only a person seated in a wheelchair, ECV or other mobility device is allowed on the lift. Manual devices need brakes locked. Power devices must be turned off.
No one may stand on the lift or sit on the floor of the lift platform. *

If you have mobility problems or other disability, but can climb the stairs, the first row of seats is reserved for guests with disabilities.

If you feel you can't climb the steps, let the company know when you are making your reservations and again when you check in. They will need to come up with some alternative for you.
I have seen people using an airport wheelchair to ride up the lift, get out of the wheelchair to sit in a seat and then borrow a wheelchair at the resort to get out.
On our trips in the last 4 years, I noticed that there were 2 wheelchairs in the under bus storage area. Since we were the first on, the wheelchairs were on before the bus arrived at the stop.


----------



## SueM in MN

*Zero entry pools* are pools which have a gradual ramped entry so that someone can walk or roll into them without having to go down any steps.
The zero entry pools have a water wheelchair available, but do not leave it out when not in use, so you will need to ask for one if you need it.
Heres the whole list of zero entry pools:

*Art of Animation*
Big Blue Pool

*Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge*
zero-depth-entry Uzima Springs Pool with a waterside (zero entry is at top of picture)





For DVC guests; Samawati Springs Pool at Kidani villager - zero entry with 128 foot slide and two whirlpool spas





*Disney's Caribbean Beach Resort*
Large Spanish fort-themed zero entry pool with a waterslide, waterfalls and water cannons, a wading pool and a whirlpool





*Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa*
Courtyard Pool, zero-depth-entry Beach Pool with a waterfall 





*Disney's Polynesian Resort*
Zero-depth-entry Nanea Volcano Pool with a waterfall and a waterside





*Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa*
High Rock Spring area with a waterfall, a zero-depth-entry freeform pool and a play area with a waterside. Picture shows the toddler slide and zero entry area to the right of the slide.




The Paddock Pool is also zero entry. I could not find any actual pictures, so this is an artist drawing of how it was to look.





*Bay Lake Tower*
Bay Cove Pool, a zero-entry pool, exclusively for Guests of Bay Lake Tower. The main feature of Bay Cove Pool is a 20-foot high and 148-foot long water slide. There is also a separate ADA approved accessible slide.
Zero entry area is at top of picture (shows someone lying in the area)





You will notice that *Stormalong Bay* is not on this list, although many people call it a zero entry pool. That is because it doesnt actually have a zero entry area other than a zero entry kids area. It is sort of in the main pool, but you cant get into the main pool water from the zero entry kiddie pool/play area.


----------



## SueM in MN

See post 28 of this thread for more information on attractions with moving walkways. Guests without a mobility device /obvious need (cane, walker, etc.) will need to explain their needs to the CMs at the attraction to use the accessible boarding area. The are no stairs and moving walkways can be slowed or stopped at the accessible boarding spot.

Guests may park their wheelchair or ECV with the strollers and walk in line if they wish. But, be aware:

Take the ECV keys with you. Remove and backpacks or items you are concerned about anyone taking.
The distance walked in some lines is much longer than it appears, so even if the wait is short, the distance may be long.
Wheelchairs and ECVs parked with the strollers may be moved by CMs as they keep the area straightened.
Some attractions involve a wait without any seats unless you have a wheelchair or ECV (see post 22 of this thread).

*For MK, this is a list of attractions with accessibility information. Guests using wheelchairs can access all attractions to the point of boarding. In some cases, the boarding area will be somewhere other than the regular boarding area. If there is a different boarding area, CMs will direct you where to go.*
All queues, with a few exceptions, are wheelchair accessible to the point of boarding. I put those in *bold that guests would be able to stay in the wheelchair or ECV* for the line.
The ones that have a wheelchair ride car are in blue, so those lines are wheelchair, accessible, but are not ECV accessible unless it is in blue bold. The guest with an ECV would need to be able to transfer to a wheelchair to use these wheelchair cars.
The ones just in black regular type are ones that require a transfer that may be difficult.


*Magic Kingdom Railroad* - about a 12 inch step up into the train car. The train station at Main Street is on second floor level. There is no elevator. If walking, there is a fairly steep set of steps. Guests using wheelchairs and ECVs go up a steep switchback ramp on the right side, as you face the station. Some small ECVs may go on the accessible car. Other ECV users will park their ECV and leave it at the station (I have sometimes seen very small ECVs on the train).
Astro Orbiter - about a 12-15 ins step over the side of the car and the seat is very close to the ground. List says to see a CM for assistance with elevator. ECVs can't go up elevator to platform. Wheelchair may in certain circumstances (I.e. If person can't walk).
Big Thunder Mountain - fairly level step in, but opening is narrow. Transfer assist vehicle has fold down side. Regular queue includes some fairly steep ramps. Wheelchair/ECV access is thru a side entrance and you may be given a return time to come back to ride. Guest _may need _to ride twice in a row to return back to the same side as they boarded on, where their mobility device will be waiting (need to ride twice depends on tracks being used). Guests using mobility devices are given a return time.
Buzz Lightyear's Space Ranger Spin - about 4-6 inch step up into ride car. Moving walkway, which can be stopped or slowed. Guests using ECVs csn transfer to attraction wheelchair or may be able to board at exit (talk to CM).
*Carousel of Progress*
*Country Bear Jamboree*
*Dream Along with Mickey *(show on the castle stage)
*Dumbo the Flying Elephant* - about a 6 inch narrow step over the side of the ride car. Has one transfer Dumbo where the side of the Dumbo can be swung away for an easier transfer. It is a very low seat to transfer into.
Enchanted Tales with Belle. This has allowed ECVs in the past, but is listed as must transfer to wheelchair. Check with the CM at the entrance for your options.
*Enchanted Tiki Room*
*Hall of Presidents*
The Haunted Mansion - has a moving walkway, which can be slowed or stopped and a wheelchair can be brought as close to the Doombuggy as you need. Floor almost level with moving walkway.
*it's a small world* - about a 12 inch step over the side of the boat, then about 10-12 inches down to the seat and about 10-12 inches down to the floor. This is a link to a thread about Small World with pictures, showing the wheelchair boat: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2711435
*Jungle Cruise* - about a 6 inch step up to the top of the boat and then about a 10 inch step down into the seat of the boat and another 10-12 inches down to the floor. Wheelchair access boat has a very interesting lift, which can accommodate some smaller ECVs. Guests using wheelchairs or ECVs are usually given a return time,
*Liberty Square Riverboat*
Mad Tea Party - about 6 inch step up over the edge of the saucer, then about an 8-10 inch step over the side of the teacup - narrow opening. There is a transfer assist device consisting of a set of bump steps (first step is chair height, bump from step to step on your butt)
The Magic Carpets of Aladdin - narrow opening with about a 6 inch step over the side of the carpet.
The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh - about a six inch step up into the honeypot
*Mickey's Philharmagic*
*Monsters, Inc. Laugh Floor*
*Pete's Silly Sideshow - meet and greet*
*Peter Pan's Flight* - moving walkway which _can't be slowed or stopped_. Floor of pirate ship is almost level with moving walkway. The Lightning Lane and regular line is wheelchair and ECV accessible to a point about 30 feet from boarding. Wheelchairs _might_ be able to be brought closer for boarding, but there will still be a walk involved.
Pirates of the Caribbean - This attraction has a very long queue - even without a wait, you will be walking a long distance if you don’t bring a wheelchair into line. Guests with ECVs can park the ECV and borrow a wheelchair to use in the line. About a 6-8 inch step over the side of the boat, about 6 inches down to the seat and another 8-12 inches down to the floor. Steep moving walkway to get back up to ground level at the unload area. There is an elevator down a small hallway to the left
Prince Charming's Regal Carrousel - there is a chariot, but it is a step up and a few steps to get to it. The attraction is wheelchair accessible.
*Princess Fairytale Hall - Princess Meet and greet*
*Seven Dwarfs Mine Train* - wheelchair can be brought up to the train car. There is an ADA car with a wider opening.
Space Mountain -step over the side of the ride car
Splash Mountain - Regular line has a flight of stairs. about a 15 inch step over the side of the ride car and down to the seat - narrow opening.
Swiss Family Treehouse - MANY flights of stairs, some are twisting, most are narrow and many are steep. Not accessible. Wheelchair area to view kitchen on the right of entrance down toward the water.
The Barnstormer - must transfer, step over the side. Pretty big step over, but seat is not low. Very tight car
Tom Sawyer Island - island is not accessible, but guests in wheelchairs can go on raft over to island
*Tomorrowland Speedway* - low car with step over side to get in and seat close to ground level. This is coded by WDW as accessible, but may not be ECV accessible.
Tomorrowland Transit Authority - not accessible; the station is at 2nd floor level and there is a very steep moving walkway to get there and back down. Ride load and unload includes a moving walkway which is not stopped. Small step up into ride car
*Town Square Theater - meet and greets*
*Under the Sea - Journey of the Little Mermaid* - does have moving walkway, which can be stopped or slowed

In addition, guests MIGHT be able to make a transfer onto the ride car for Haunted Mansion if they can transfer from a wheelchair. It is not that difficult of a transfer because it has a level floor and the ADA transfer car has a door wider opening. You can park a wheelchair as close as you need to park by the ride car with the moving walkway closed. The guest would need to explain what is needed to the CM.




*This is a link to the DIS site (wdwinfo) page which has links to more information about each attraction.
*Link to MK attraction blog post with pictures from touringplans.com.


----------



## SueM in MN

See post 28 of this thread for more information on attractions with moving walkways. Guests without a mobility device /obvious need (cane, walker, etc.) will need to explain their needs to the CMs at the attraction to use the accessible boarding area. The are no stairs and moving walkways can be slowed or stopped at the accessible boarding spot.
Guests may park their wheelchair or ECV with the strollers and walk in line if they wish. But, be aware:

Take the ECV keys with you. Remove and backpacks or items you are concerned about anyone taking.
The distance walked in some lines is much longer than it appears, so even if the wait is short, the distance may be long.
Wheelchairs and ECVs parked with the strollers may be moved by CMs as they keep the area straightened.
Some attractions involve a wait without any seats unless you have a wheelchair or ECV (see post 22 of this thread).

*For Epcot, this is a list of attractions.*
I put those in bold the guest would be able to stay in the wheelchair or ECV for.
The ones that have a wheelchair ride car are in blue, so those lines are wheelchair, accessible, but are not ECV accessible unless it is in blue bold.  The guest using ECV would need to be able to transfer to a wheelchair to use the wheelchair car.
The ones just in black regular type are ones that require a transfer that some guests would not be able to make.

*Imagination 3D movie* - 3D movie, see map for current movie
*Imagination! - about a 6 inch step up
Innoventions
The Seas Pavilion including:*

*Bruces Shark World*
*Nemo ride* - less than 6 inch step up into ride car. There is a moving walkway which can be stopped.
*Turtle Talk*
*The Land Pavilion including*

*Living with the Land - there is a wheelchair boat, which is ECV And wheelchair accessible. (The old wheelchair boat was not accessible to ECVs; that boat is no longer in use) -  For guests who are transferring, there is a step up into boat*
*Movie* - don’t have the name
SOARIN - very easy transfer. Ride has seats similar to lawn chairs in rows. Guests who choose to walk in line will find it is a very long walk - over 1/4 mile to get from the line entrance to boarding and a similar distance to get from the unload area out again.
Spaceship Earth - Guests using mobility devices wait at the exit - see a CM for instruction. Some guests MIGHT be able to make this transfer. Either walk up the exit ramp or transfer to a wheelchair, stopping the wheelchair close to the ride car on the moving walkway and a transfer into the ride car. They do have one transfer car with a wider opening. The moving walkway can be slowed or stopped for guests boarding at the accessible boarding spot.

Test Track - step down into the ride car and down to the low seat. There is a wheelchair transfer spot (the seat belt check area), but this spot may not work for some guests. It involves a step over the side of the ride car, similar to stepping over the side of a bathtub.

Mission: Space - about a 4-6 inch step up into the space capsule. Sort of narrow opening.

This is a link to the Epcot Future World page on the DIS site (wdwinfo)

These are the World Showcase attractions, with a link to the WS page on the DIS site.
*Gran Fiesta Tour in Mexico* - about a 10 inch step down side of the boat, down to the seat and then down again to the floor

Frozen - line is wheelchair and ECV accessible, but there is not a wheelchair accessible ride boat. About a 6-8 inch step up over the side of the boat then a step down to the seat. There is a bump step transfer device (first step about chair height, then bump on your butt to seat level).
*Reflections of China* - this movie has screens all around for a 360 degree view.
Guests stand for the show unless they have a mobility device. There are lean rails that you can lean forward or back against, but nowhere to sit unless you have a mobility device. Guests seated on a mobility device will find the best view from the back of the theater.
*American Adventure
Impressions de France *- movie theater with comfortable seats. Alternates between a Beauty & the Beast musical cartoon and a movie with beautiful music about France.
*Canada Far and Wide* - this attraction was recently renovated with a new movie. It is a 360 movie with screens all around. Guests stand in the theater with rails to lean against.

Remy’s Ratatouille Adventure - a trackless ride thru the kitchen and restaurant as if you were the size of a rat. The wheelchair accessible vehicle has room for wheelchair and one companion. Regular car has about a 6 inch step up.


----------



## SueM in MN

See post 28 of this thread for more information on attractions with moving walkways. Guests without a mobility device /obvious need (cane, walker, etc.) will need to explain their needs to the CMs at the attraction to use the accessible boarding area. The are no stairs and moving walkways can be slowed or stopped at the accessible boarding spot.

Guests may park their wheelchair or ECV with the strollers and walk in line if they wish. But, be aware:

Take the ECV keys with you. Remove and backpacks or items you are concerned about anyone taking.
The distance walked in some lines is much longer than it appears, so even if the wait is short, the distance may be long.
Wheelchairs and ECVs parked with the strollers may be moved by CMs as they keep the area straightened.
Some attractions involve a wait without any seats unless you have a wheelchair or ECV (see post 22 of this thread).

*For Disney Hollywood Studios*
I put those in bold that the guest would be able to stay in the ECV for.
The ones that have a wheelchair ride car, I put in blue bold. The guest would need to be able to transfer to a wheelchair.
The ones just in black regular type are ones that require a transfer that some guests would not be able to make.


*Beauty and the Beast *
*Fantasmic!    * - There is a stroller parking area about 2/3 of the way between the entrance to the attraction and the seating area. Wheelchairs or ECVs COULD be parked there, but be aware that the seating for the show is stadium style, with seating on steps. There are wheelchair/ECV spots at the top row of the theater. Each wheelchair/ECV spot has a bench seat for one companion and the rest of your party will be seated in the rows in front of that. There are a few wheelchair/ECV spots in the very front row, accessed by a ramp to the far left of the seating area.
*For the First Time in Forever -Frozen Singalong.*
*Indiana Jones Stunt Show*
*Muppet Vision 3D*
*Playhouse Disney-Live on Stage!*
Rock 'n' Roller Coaster - about 8-12 inch step up over the side of the car
*Sounds Dangerous - no longer showing this attraction, but theater is used for other movies/shows*
Star Tours - moving theater. No steps; wheelchair can be brought as close as needed for transfer to theater seat
Tower of Terror - there are no steps to get to front row, but other rows are up on to 3 steps
*Toy Story Mania* - this one makes a quick turn after each game and some people find it too jarring. Very small step up to ride car. The special ride car is wheelchair accessible, but not ECV accessible. Guests can drive an ECV within a few feet of the ride car. There is a set of steps in the regular line. Guests with wheelchairs, ECVs or other mobility devices bypass the stairs.
Slinky Dog Dash - line is WHEELCHAIR accessible, but listed as not ECV accessible and no wheelchair car. A small 6 inch or so step over into ride car to transfer. There is an ADA ride car where the seat folds down to the side. This allows the guest to sit on that seat part, slide onto the ride seat, then lift their feet in
Alien Swirling Saucers - line is accessible, but no wheelchair car. There is a small step up over the side of the ride vehicle. There is an ADA car where the side slides back to open up the side.
*Voyage of the Little Mermaid*
*Walt Disney - One Man's Dream - a museum gallery exhibit*
New Star Wars attractions opened in the last 3 months. The lines are wheelchair and ECV accessible, but a transfer is required to the ride vehicles.

Link to Blog post about ride access at Disney's Hollywood Studios. Includes ride care pictures:
http://blog.touringplans.com/2014/1...n-vehicles-seating-disneys-hollywood-studios/

Heres a link to the Hollywood Studio page


----------



## SueM in MN

See post 28 of this thread for more information on attractions with moving walkways. Guests without a mobility device /obvious need (cane, walker, etc.) will need to explain their needs to the CMs at the attraction to use the accessible boarding area. The are no stairs and moving walkways can be slowed or stopped at the accessible boarding spot.

Guests may park their wheelchair or ECV with the strollers and walk in line if they wish. But, be aware:

Take the ECV keys with you. Remove and backpacks or items you are concerned about anyone taking.
The distance walked in some lines is much longer than it appears, so even if the wait is short, the distance may be long.
Wheelchairs and ECVs parked with the strollers may be moved by CMs as they keep the area straightened.
Some attractions involve a wait without any seats unless you have a wheelchair or ECV (see post 22 of this thread).

This is a link to the DIS sites page about Animal Kingdom.

I put those in bold that the guest would be able to stay in the ECV for.
The ones that have a wheelchair ride car, I put in blue bold. The guest would need to be able to transfer to a wheelchair.
The ones just in black regular type are ones that require a transfer that some guests would not be able to make.
*Pandora attractions*  - both attractions require a transfer that might be difficult for some guests. This thread has more information, including photos and videos: https://www.disboards.com/threads/pandora-rides.3593133/

*Boneyard* - this is a playground; you would be able to go on the paths

*Chester & Hester's Dino-Rama including*

*TriceraTop Spin* - about a 12-15 inch narrow space step over the side of the ride car.
*Fossil Fun Games - carnival type games*
Dinosaur - very turbulent ride simulating a Range Rover type ride in a primeval jungle. Step up into the ride car. Guests parking their ECVs
Expedition Everest - about 6 inch step over the lip of the ride car
*Festival of the Lion King
Finding Nemo - The Musical
Flights of Wonder
It's Tough to be a Bug*
Kali River Rapids - The regular loading area has a moving walkway. The accessible boarding area has way to trap the ride raft to limit movement, which makes loading easier. Getting onto the ride involves stepping up about 12-15 inches thru a narrow doorway. It can be wet and slippery.
*Kilimanjaro Safari* - tram has space for one wheelchair; tram is not ECV accessible. Need to step up about 15 inches into the ride tram; there are good handholds. There is a stroller parking area about 2/3 of the way from the line entrance to the boarding area. Guests using ECVs or wheelchairs in line are directed to an accessible boarding area not long after the stroller drop off area. The accessible tram returns to the same area for unloading after the ride. The wait at the accessible boarding area is usually longer than the wait for guests boarding at the regular boarding area. Trams that board at the regular boarding area drop guests off in a different spot after the ride.
*Maharajah Jungle Trek
Oasis* - area between entrance as you come in and Discovery Island
*Pangani Exploration Trail

Rafiki's Planet Watch including*

*Wildlife Express Train*- it is at least 1/4 mile between the Planet Watch Station and the building that houses the attractions.
*Habitat Habit!*
*Conservation Station*
*Affection Station* - a petting zoo. ECVs are not allowed for the safety of the animals
*Tree of Life/Discovery Island Trails*


----------



## SueM in MN

Many attractions involve a preshow or a wait in a 'holding area' for 10-15 minutes or more. Those are often shows that have guests 'collect' in a prehow area while another 'set' of guests is in the show. Once the first guests leave the theater, the doors open for the next set of guests who are waiting in the preshow area.
Having a DAS (Disability Access Service) card will not prevent you from standing in those situations. Most of the areas have a very few or no seats at all and you have to wait in the preshow area to get into the show.
Some examples of places where you would have to stand - DAS or not would be:
*Studio*
Muppet Vision 3D
Voyage of the Little Mermaid
One Man's Dream (This is a walking tour)
Twilight Zone Tower of Terror
Rise of the Resistance - there are 3 portions of this attraction. Guests can use their wheelchair/ECV during the shuttle portion. After getting off the shuttle, guests using mobility devices are asked if they can stand for up to 15 minutes for the next portion of the experience. Wheelchairs can be used to the point of boarding If needed, but ECVs are left there. 

*Magic Kingdom*
Railroad - there is not a preshow, but the train has to come to the station for you to board it.
Tiki Room
Hall of Presidents
Haunted Mansion
Country Bear Jamboree
Mickey's Philharmagic
Monster's Inc. Laugh Floor
Enchanted Tales With Belle - the first part of the experience is about a 2 minute introduction to the story while standing in Belle's father's workshop. The second part is standing in the wardrobe room for about 5 minutes while roles are assigned for play parts. There is no place to sit for either of these. Guests are seated on backless padded benches for the remainder of the show.

*Epcot*
Mission Space
Test Track
Guardians of the Galaxy: Cosmic Rewind - Welcome Center preshow room where guests stand for a few minutes waiting to start and then watching the welcome message/preshow
Movie at The Land
Soarin'
American Adventure
Reflections of China (a 14 minute movie that has no seats, just rails to lean against)
O Canada (a 14 minute move that has no seats, just rails to lean against

*Animal Kingdom*
It's Tough to Be a Bug
Festival of the Lion King (you will need to wait for the next show)
Wildlife Express Train (you may need to wait for the next train - they leave every 5-7 minutes)
Bird Show in Asia (there may not be a place to sit when waiting for the next show)
Finding Nemo (you will be standing during your wait for the next show)
Flight of Passage in Pandora - 2 preshow areas where guests stand (or sit on wheelchair) for background story and instructions.  ECVs need to be left before this point, but attraction wheelchair can be borrowed

Having a wheelchair or ECV would give you a place to sit during those kinds of attractions and would also help you cover the distances for a WDW visit. Many people don't think about how much they walk in a day at WDW, but the average is at least 3 miles per day.
Many of the lines are very long distance to walk from the entrance to the actual boarding area. For example, Soarin is about 1/4 mile from the entrance to the line until the boarding area. There is an equal distance from the point you complete your flight until you get back out of the ride.
A DAS would not usually shorten the distance and the DAS is only used in lines and does nothing to help you get from place to place.


----------



## SueM in MN

WDW has marked some attractions with warnings. They are marked with a red triangle on the map and also on a sign at the entrance to the queue and at least once before boarding.
The wording for the general warning is:
_WARNING! For safety, you should be in good health and free from high blood pressure, heart, back or neck problems, motion sickness, or other conditions that could be aggravated by this adventure. Expectant mothers should not ride._

The warning they use is general and doesn't give any information about what the specific warning or that attraction, so Im adding a few notes regarding each ride that is listed with warnings on the maps.
This will help you decide if you want to consider any of the attractions with warning.
Anyone with a significant health problem will want to discuss it with their doctor.
If in doubt, you can ask the CM at the attraction for more information, have someone else in your party ride to give an opinion, or sit it out.
(but don't send a thrill ride junkie on for an opinion - my DH feels all the thrill rides are "nothing; no problem at all", but he loves thrill rides, the worse, the better.)

For Epcot here are the attractions with warnings:

Mission Space - Minimum height 44 inches. Both the more tame (green side) and the more wild (orange side). They are both turbulent with the biggest difference that the orange side spins on a centrifuge as well as moving back and forth. Sudden changes of direction that jerk you around a lot. The Orange side does produce G force due to the centrifuge spinning. Shoulder harness over shoulder.
Test Track - Minimum height 40 inches. This has sudden stops, swerves and goes fast. Little neck support. Seat belt in middle seats. Outside seats have seatbelt and car style shoulder harness.
Guardians of the Galaxy: Cosmic Rewind - Minimum height 42 inches. This roller coaster is smooth, but contains almost constant turns and extreme banking. The ride vehicle also rotates to follow the action. The combination of all that does make some people ill.
For Magic Kingdom:

Splash Mountain - Minimum height 40 inches. This has several small drops and one very large drop. The big drop takes you down at a very extreme angle at a high rate of speed (I think you get to 40 mph). At the bottom, your ride car stops abruptly. Most of it is fairly smooth, but during the drops, you can get jostled. It is also difficult to get in and out of because the ride car has very small openings and you would need to lift her up quite far over the side. Individual lap bars
Big Thunder Mountain Railroad - Minimum height 40 inches. A roller coaster. Has no head or neck support and you get jostled a lot side to side. Sudden changes of direction that jerk you around a lot. Lap bar that serves both seats. If one person is larger than the other, it will be loose for the smaller person.
Tomorrowland Indy Speedway - Minimum height 32 inches. Small, low to the ground gas powered cars. They are loud and smell of gas. Because kids are driving some of the cars, you can get bumped from behind. Even if you dont get bumped, it can be a jerky ride. No neck support. Seat belt.
Space Mountain - Minimum height 44 inches. A roller coaster in the dark. Guests ride single file in separate seats. T bar lap bar.
Goofys Barnstormer - It is a short roller coaster. WDW does not give the usual general warning, but just says "Expectant mothers should not ride." Lap bar shared between 2 seats. Largest person stops bar, so it might be loose for a smaller person riding along.
7 Dwarfs Mine Train -  like Barnstormer, this attraction does not have the usual WDW warning. It just says "Expectant mothers should not ride." This is a short, smooth roller coaster. The mine cars swing freely, which sounds like they would be moving a lot. What actually happens is the swinging allows them to stay more stable on turns, which makes it very smooth. Some guests have reported a bit of a jolt when it starts, stops or comes to emergency stop. Individual lap bars
For Disney Studio

Star Tours - Minimum height 40 inches. A simulated spaceship ride with sudden dips and other movements. Sudden changes of direction that jerk you around a lot. No neck support. Seat belt.
Millennium Falcon: Smuggler’s Run - Minimum height 38 inches. A simulated spaceship ride with sudden dips and other movements. Sudden changes of direction may jerk you around. 6 individual seats arranged In 3 rows of 2 seats with a wide aisle between the seats. Seat belts, but no arm rests or side support. High back seat gives some neck support, but it is hard surface. The ride reminded me of Star Tours, but each group is in an individual ship and some of the motions depend on actions of the riders (especially the pilot).
Star Wars: Rise of the Resistance - Minimum height 40 inches. There are 2 vehicles - the first has guests standing or using a mobility device and doesn’t have any huge jarring movements; it does shake with random movement. In the second vehicle, guests are seated in 2 rows of 4 seats In each vehicle. There are molded seat spaces for each rider with individual seat belts. The vehicle spins at times, can go in multiple directions, including backwards and can change direction quickly.  There is a small drop in an elevator, which appears to be augmented by video that makes it appear farther and faster.
Rock N Roller Coaster - Minimum height 48 inches. A roller coaster. Fairly smooth, but very fast and does an inversion. Shoulder harness over shoulder.
Tower of Terror - Minimum height 40 inches. You sit in an elevator and get dropped. It is fairly smooth, but arms and legs will move around. No neck support. Seat belt.
Slinky Dog - Minimum height 38 inches. Does not have the usual warnings, but does say expectant mothers should not ride. It is a smooth roller coaster with multiple curves, hills and drops. One sequence includes many small drops and hills in a row.
Alien Swirling Saucer - Minimum height 32 inches. Does not have any warnings, but the spinning may be difficult for some people.
For Animal Kingdom:

Kilimanjaro Safari - this is a tram ride through a simulated African wildlife preserve. It can be bumpy, depending on which bumps or ruts the driver hits. My DD rides in her wheelchair and is bumped around quite a bit. The wheelchair accessible space is in the front row. Some people feel the front row is less bumpy; I have ridden in various locations and don‘t feel the front row is any less bumpy (maybe the back few rows are bumpier, but the others seem the same to me). No neck support. No seat belt
Kali River Rapids - Minimum height 38 inches. A river raft ride. The raft is free floating inside a channel and there are several places where the raft can get dropped rather hard. You may get wet or completely soaked. No neck support. Seat belt
Expedition Everest - Minimum height 44 inches. A roller coaster which goes backwards at one point. No neck support. Lap bar
Dinosaur - Minimum height 40 inches. This is a very rough, noisy ride in the dark. It is a simulated time travel ride in a Jeep-like vehicle that goes up and down over simulated hills. Sudden changes of direction that jerk you around a lot. No neck support. Seat belt
Pandora - Navii River Ride is a slow moving, level boat ride with no warnings - just mentioned here because before it opened, some people thought it had a drop.
Pandora - Avatar Flight of Passage - Minimum height 44 inches. A simulator attraction with a 3D movie. It is a very immersive attraction. The ride movements are smooth, but there are some intense dives, which feel more intense because of the movie and motion of the ride car. Individual seats that are straddled like a motorcycle. Lean support at the front with handholds. The restraints include a piece that comes up behind the rider’s back and one behind each leg. There is a trial vehicle outside of the ride guests can try ( includes restraints that can be brought up into position, but not locked).
You can find more information about both Pandora rides on this thread: https://www.disboards.com/threads/pandora-rides.3593133/

These attractions have no warnings, but some people have reported problems with them.
*Magic Kingdom*
Pirates of the Caribbean - Does have one small drop in the dark.
Haunted Mansion - At one point, the doombuggy turns around and goes down an incline backwards. Some people have reported that this short sequence caused an uncomfortable pressure on their back or neck. The doombuggy does have neck support.
Small World - your boat may (usually will) bump the boat in front of you and the boat behind may hit your boat with a pretty good jolt.

*Disneys Hollywood Studios*
Toy Story Mania - this is a ride car that goes thru a video game with a number of different scenes. In between each scene, the ride car makes a quick spinning turn with a sudden stop which some people find a bit jerky.

Mickey & Minnie’s Runaway Railroad - this ride has a trackless vehicle, which means it can move freely in any direction. In one particular scene, it repeatedly moves forward, backward and side to side (Highlight between * to see spoiler *Daisy Duck’s Dance Class* ). Pull down lap bar shared by whole row, so may be loose for smaller riders. No neck support. My family felt this ride had some jolts.

*Epcot*
Frozen Ever After - jerky during much of the attraction, especialy during the drops and turns. The track is bumpy and guests can get jolted as the track pulls you along.

Spaceship Earth - this is a very gentle, slow ride. Toward the end of the ride, the ride car turns around and goes down a steep incline backwards. Some people find that this sequence is uncomfortable because they are resting on their backs and necks (there is good neck support).

Many people think that Soarin has warnings, but the only warnings are for fear of heights and possible motion sickness. It is a very gentle simulated hang glider ride. The seat is supportive and feels like a comfortable lawn chair. It has a 40 inch height requirement.

3 Caballeros in Mexico - very similar boat ride to Small World. The ride itself is gentle and slow, but boats bump the boat ahead of them and get bumped by boats behind at the end.

Remy’s Ratatouille Adventure - has no warnings. Ride has a trackless vehicle, which can/does move in any direction. Some unexpected backwards movements and a (? mostly simulated) trip down a ramp. Some of the movements were quick, but didn’t feel jerky to my family. Some posters have complained of motion sickness during 3D movie quick turns combined with (? apparent slow real turns). My SIL and his mother both have motion sickness and did have some problems that resolved after a few minute. No neck support. Restraint is pull down lap bar shared with row.

Information about G Forces on attractions - this website has actual measurements that someone made:
http://www.gcdataconcepts.com/wdwpart1.html


----------



## SueM in MN

See also post 3 on page one of this thread for more information about epilepsy.
Most people think of strobe lights when they think of seizures, but most people with seizures don't have any problems with strobe lights.
This is something to talk to your doctor with, but in for most people with epilepsy, the lights at WDW won't cause any problems.

Things that are very important to be aware of are sleep deprivation, dehydration and getting off schedule with medication. All of those things can lower the seizure threshold (how easy it is for a seizure to occur). It's very easy to get off schedule or forget medication while on vacation. One things we have found that helps with this is to actually use an individual dose medication container and an alarm (on our phone or iPod) as a reminder for medication times.

There are not actually any attractions at WDW that use lights that are technically strobe lights (i.e, fast, regular flashes of light) and they do not have any warnings for seizures and/or strobe lights on any attractions. Where they do have flashing lights, they are always irregularly flashing, which is a different situation.
Most true strobe lights flash many times per second, but slowing to 5 flashes per second or less means that the majority of even photosensitive epileptics are not going to have a problem. Only about 3-7% of people with epilepsy are photosensitive and have problems with lights; of those, only about 5% would have a problem with a light flashing 5 times per second or less.

*If you do encounter flashing lights and are concerned, the Epilepsy Foundation recommends covering one eye and turning/looking away from the direct source of light. The reason for covering only one eye and looking away from the direct light is to prevent both eyes from sending exactly the same information to the brain.*
This should work whether someone has a problem with epilepsy or has problems with lights for another reason.

This is a list of attractions I know of with light effects of some type. Many attractions have a single light or 2, so it is difficult to list all. But, I am sure that we have included most of them.
*MK*

Enchanted Tiki Room - periods of darkness with simulated lightning. The lightning is random and short.
Jungle Cruise - one section goes thru very dark ‘temple’ then back outdoors.
Pirates - some lightning flashes in the first dark part of the ride. Flame effect in background in some parts. Some random flickering from simulated flames in the last half.
Big Thunder Mountain Rail Road - there are no light effects in this attraction, but if you are riding on a sunny day, you will go in and out of dark tunnels repeatedly at high speed.
Splash Mountain - on a sunny day, there are several places where you will go from dimly lit indoor areas to outdoor. The ride moves slowly, so the change is slow. There is a single bright flash when your picture is taken during the big drop.
Seven Dwarfs Mine Train - no light effects, but on a sunny day, you will be traveling in and out of dark areas into bright sunlight.
Haunted Mansion - almost at the end of the preshow, there is a flash of lightning at the top of the ceiling. Boarding area includes flickering wall sconces. Portait wall at beginning of ride include some light flashes (one is single bright flash), but most of ride is dark
Small World - the end scene includes numerous ropes of white lights that blink on and off in a regular pattern. I would describe it as a traveling pattern - as one light goes off, the next light in line goes on. So, the light travels down or across the strand of lights.
Buzz Lightyear - moving targets, some with lights.  Just before the last room of the ride, there is a long narrow tunnel room with swirling red lights and flashing white lights. The swirling and flashing are not rhythmic. The last room of the ride includes several very bright random flashes of white light.
Space Mountain - multiple flashing lights 
Tomorrowland Transit Authority Peoplemover - part goes thru Space Mountain with small lights on the ceiling simulating fast motion past stars. Track goes thru some buildings and back outside which may be bright on sunny day

*Epcot*

Spaceship Earth - the first part of the ride and the last part of the ride are dark, long and narrow.
The entrance 'tunnel' has screens high on the wall, warning that your 'time capsule' will turn and descend at some point during the ride. The screens are bright compared to the walls.
The exit tunnel has some lighting effects, but not flashes.
Mission Space - Includes a flash of light for a picture and flashing instrument lights to alert ‘astronauts’ to push particular buttons. There are also small amber colored flashing alarm beacons at the end of the ‘runway’ when you are landing on Mars.
Test Track - the walls and ceiling in most of this attraction are black, with colored strips of light. On pictures they look like neon lights, but are probably fiberoptic lights. The lights do not move or flicker. There is one section where your car looks like it will run into a truck, which has suddenly turned its lights on. Soon after that, the car travels outside, so if the day is bright, you will go into bright sunlight.
Living with the Land - simulated thunderstorm in the first few scenes. The first part of the attraction is dim; the second part is in a greenhouse, where the light can be a bit of a shock when you first enter. At one point, the boat enters a 'fish farm' part of the greenhouse, which has dim red lighting. After traveling thru that part, you will agin be in a greenhouse. The ride boat moves slowly though, so it is not difficult to adjust to the different lighting..
Soarin' - There are sudden scene changes where something happens to fill the screen in the scene you are on and change to the next scene. Most are between similar light situations. One of the last scenes includes soaring over the Eiffel Tower with a bright searchlight which swings towards you at the start of the last scene change. The end scene includes fireworks
Journey into Your Imagination - Some flashes of light. One bright flash near the end where a picture used to be taken.
Gran Fiesta Tour (Mexico) - fiber optic fireworks in the ceiling and wall in the last scene
American Adventure - the Chief Joseph sequence has a few stokes of lightning. The World War 2 sequence on a ship includes arcs of welding light.
*Studio*

Star Tours - flashes of light (you are in a space ship and end up in a spaceship fight)
Millenium Falcon: Smugglers Run - multiple light flashes on the screen from going into space, getting attacked by other ships. Lights in ship include alarms and cues for riders to perform actions
Star Wars: Rise of the Resistance - multiple lights from being in space
Voyage of the Little Mermaid - some flashing light, some twinkling lights and some pulsating blue/green laser lights above your head to simulate the top of the water. All are random
Rock N Roller Coaster - one bright flash of light during picture taking and random flashes of light as you 'drive' down the highway past signs and lights 
Tower of Terror - one bright flash of light during picture taking. Elevator door opens suddenly to give a view of outdoors (so bright light on a sunny day). Some twinkling lights during the early part of the ride and I was too busy being scared and holding DD down to notice any more.
Frozen Sing Along - Includes some flashing lights/lights to simulate snow that moved/beamed across the stage and sometimes the audience.
Fantasmic - includes some bright flashes of white lights that beam across the audience, fireworks, 'eye lights' from dragon and snake. Many people are using light up toys which may be set on rapid flashing. Glow with the show ears change color in synch with the show. Most of the color changes are slow transitions.The ear part is translucent white plastic.
*AK*

Festival of the Lion King - one act includes twirling flaming sticks and there are some bright lights that beam across the theater. Most come from high and/or the ceiling, especially during the aerial act sequence. There are other random lights beaming as spotlights get into position to light different singers
Dinosaur - dark ride with sudden appearance of dinosaurs in front of you. Random flashes of light. One big flash as a picture is taken.
Expedition Everest - includes some bright light effects and you move between dim covered areas into outside several times. 
Flight of Passage in Pandora - has bright flashes of light as your banshee takes off to fly and again to end the ride.
My mother had migraines and found that reflections off water (especially the World Showcase Lagoon) bothered her on a very bright day. She also had problems sometimes with the 360 movies in China and Canada because they are all around and because of flicker. Even though movie might not seem to flicker, they are actually made up of many individual pictures per minute going thru the projector. The flickering in them is noticeable by some people, especially if the film is damaged or dirty.


----------



## SueM in MN

*Make a Wish and other Wish trips*

*General information and trip planning*
Give Kids the World Website (many families on Wish trips stay there)
Make A Wish Website

*Wish Trippers UNITE!  Volume SIX!* -  - A thread here on the disABILITIES BOARD for information/support/planning/tips for people going on WISH trips. There are links to many, many WISH trip reports in post #1 - these are updated as new trip reports are received. There are links to resources in post #2 - so be sure to visit the first page before jumping into the discussion.
The previous volumes of the Wish Tripper's Thread got too long, so had to be closed. There is still a lot of good information in those closed threads, so Maroo (the thread keeper) included links to the older closed threads in her first few posts on the open thread.
Wish Trip planning thread - short thread, but has many good tips from Bill_Lin
MAW thread with many links
MAW trips and Guest Assistance cards (also see post #6 of this thread)

*Wish Trip Reports* - Note: There are many links to past trip reports, sorted by year in the WISH Trippers Unite thread.
wendygrace's MAW trip report
jennydep's 2006 MAW trip report
Bill_Lin's 2007 MAW trip report
GoofyDoo's 2008 MAW trip (First 15 pages are planning; Trip report begins on page 16; Lot of Give Kids the World Village pictures page 17, 18 and 19
MAW send Lauren to WDW (Fall 2008 report)
Pat McDucks *DisneyLAND* 2008 MAW Trip

_Organizations for WISH type trips for adults_
Dream Foundation - this is the best known of the adult wish granting organizations
Dream Lives On
One Gift - Happiness Unlimited - this organization is only for cancer patients
Fairy Godmother.org is still listed on a lot of resource lists, but their website is no longer operating and the organization closed October 31, 2008)

*The Big Give is a group of kind volunteers who provide some special surprises to families who have been approved to go on Wish trips. *
They are not able to give to every family, but they sprinkle as much pixie dust as they are able. Because there were some misunderstandings about how the Big Give works, I was asked to add this message to the disABILITIES FAQs thread:

I know we have a lot of new families. I want to say WELCOME! I know your child's Wish trip will be magical!

I would also like to remind everyone that the Big Gives are not something you can "sign up" for. 
Please don't message members asking for your child to be included. Asking puts us in a postion of having to say no. We really don't want to do that. Posting on other threads does not increase your child's chances. *The way the Big Give works is we find you. There is not anything for you to do to make it happen. *The planners of the Big Give are in contact with each other and planning Gives months in advance. The Gives are a gift, it's not something to ask for or strongly hint at. If you qualify and are chosen for a Give, you will be notified. We are fairly persistent if we don't get an answer the first time we PM too!

We are volunteers who sew for Wish kids as time and money allow. We are not part of MAW and don't get funding. We are Moms and Grandmas, who work, manage our families, attend school, homeschool and sew when we have spare time. 

Even without a Big Give, EVERY child will have a special and magical trip! 

To all of those getting ready for your trip Have Fun and enjoy a magical week with your child. For those still waiting for dates, hang in there-magic is around the corner!


----------



## SueM in MN

People frequently ask about attractions that are good for getting out of the heat, so here are some suggestions.

Some attractions I would suggest for MK:

Enchanted Tiki Room in Adventureland - an audioanimatronic musical show with birds.
Pirates of the Caribbean in Adventureland - even though it is a ride, it is a long ride and the waiting area is inside and cool.
Country Bear Jamboree in Frontierland - singing bears. Corny in a cute way.
The Hall of Presidents in Liberty Square - a history lesson in about 20 minutes.
The Haunted Mansion in Liberty Square - another ride, but a long one.
Mickey's Philharmagic in Fantasyland - a really cute 3D movie with lots of music.
Small World in Fantasyland - another long ride.
Monsters, Inc Laugh Floor in Tomorrowland - this is a cute show with the characters from Monsters, Inc.
Tomorrowland Transit Authority - this is outdoors, but there is usually a breeze. It's an elevated tram ride thru Tomorrowland.
Carousel of Progress in Tomorrowland. It's nice and cool in the theater and is a long attraction - about 15 minutes.

For Epcot, everything is fairly long and is inside, so you won't have a problem finding cool spots in Future World. Everything will be a good choice.
In World showcase, the pavilions with rides or shows are:

Mexico - a boat ride thru Mexico, searching for Donald Duck.
Norway - A boat ride featuring Frozen 
China - a very nice movie of the history if China shown on screens all around. There are no seats, but there are lean rails that you can use during the show. 
America - a really nice audioanimatronic show featuring American History from the first European settlers to the beginning of the 21st century.
France - a movie showcasing the scenery of France. Beautiful music, beautiful scenery, comfy seats and air conditioning.
Canada - another standing movie with lean rails
each country also has shops- even though you would not be seated, they are a good way to get out of the heat.

For the Studio, most things are indoors and are fairly long, so there are many things to do there to get out of the heat. I'll just mention a few things:

Walt Disney: One Man's Dream is a walk thru attraction with a short sit down movie. Well worth seeing since there are many interesting one of a kind pieces on display.
Beauty and the Beast is a Broadway style show in a covered outdoor theater. Even though it is outside, there are fans on the ceiling and it does feel cool.
Indiana Jones Stunt Show is also in an outdoor roofed theater. It also feels cooler than outside.
Animal Kingdom is regarded as feeling quite hot. Not sure if it is all the vegetation, or if it just feels hot because of what you are looking at. Most attractions are outdoors. Lines are well shaded or roofed and even have fans to provide a breeze. Except for Discovery Island, there are not that many shops to go into to get out of the heat. So, we usually watch the weather reports and save Animal Kingdom for a cooler day.
Here are a few of the cooler shows:

It's Tough to be a Bug in Discovery Island - a show combining 3D movie with audioanimatronics and effects that come at you including sprays of water and some things you can feel on your seat.
Festival of the Lion King in Africa - an amazing show with singers, acrobats, a 'flying bird' dance, a fire twirler and more - one of our favorites. This is all performed inside an air conditioned theater.
Kilimanjaro Safari in Africa is an open air tram ride thru the African Savannah. Even though it is outdoors, it usually doesn't feel that hot.
Asia has a bird show in an open air theater. Even though it is outdoors, it also doesn't usually feel very hot.
Finding Nemo -the musical in Dinoland This is a Broadway type show, based on the movie Finding Nemo. An indoor air conditioned theater. We really like this one too.
Dinosaur in Dinoland - indoor line and fairly long ride. It is a thrill ride, though, so be aware of the warnings for those with health problems. It us a very turbulent ride with periods of almost complete darkness.
Kali River Rapids in Asia. This is a thrill raft ride, so there are some warnings for health conditions. Even though it is outdoors, you will get either sprinkled or completely soaked, so will probably not be hot after riding!


----------



## SueM in MN

*This is a list of attractions that guests with claustrophobia, anxiety or panic type symptoms have reported issues with.


At MK:*

*Haunted Mansion* preshow room is a fairly small room called the Stretching Room. It has "No windows and No doors" (the Ghost Host reminds you of that). After the preshow, guests file into another very dark room for boarding and the space gets gradually narrower and narrower as you get closer to boarding. The doombuggies are a problem for some people because of the darkness, the roof of the ride vehicle and the fact that for part of the ride you are going backwards down a hill. If you want to ride without going thru the Stretching room, talk with the CM at the entrance. It is likely not possible, but won't hurt to ask.
*Carrousel of Progress* has a fairly low ceiling is fairly dark and once the show begins, it is not possible to leave without an emergency stop of the show. I have not heard of anyone having a problem, but the inability to leave may cause a problem for some people.
*Mickey's Philharmagic and Monsters Inc. Laugh Floor* have preshow gathering areas where many guests are congregated to wait for the next show. The spaces are large and if someone has a problem being in the crowd, it is possible to hang back away from the crowd. The CMs will tell guests to keep moving forward and fill in all space, but if the CM tells your group to keep moving forward, just explain why you need to stay back.
*Space Mountain* has a tunnel with flashing lights that your ride car goes thru at the beginning of the ride. The ride itself is in near total darkness, which some people have issues with. The space rocket itself fits fairly tightly.
*Tom Sawyer's Island *has some narrow passageways to make your way through and a series of caves; these are dark and can be tight both in width and height. The floors are uneven, which can make the area more disorienting for some people.
*Pirates of the Caribbean* waiting area is themed as a connecting set of caves that twist around into different passageways. It is dim and the ceiling is fairly low. The wait generally is short, so guests pass thru the caves quickly, which minimizes any potential problems. When exiting the attraction, guests go up a steep moving walkway. Guests who are not able to use this use a small elevator to get back to group level.
*Astro Orbitor in Tomorrowland *is located above ground level. There is a very small elevator to get up and down from the ride.
*Tomorrowland Transit Authority *is an elevated tram that gives an overview of Tomorrowland. The track goes into some buildings, including a section going thru Space Mountain. This gives a bit of a Space Mountain overview, but is also extremely dark.mwhike you are inside, you can't see light from outside, which can make some people feel trapped. Inside Space Mountain is the only area that is dark.
*Under the Sea - Journey of the Little Mermaid* in New Fantasyland has a series of cave-like passageways to get to the boarding area. Some areas are narrow or have fairly low ceilings. The last part before boarding is quite dark.

*At Epcot:*

Spaceship Earth has a sort of narrow hallway that your ride car goes thru at the start of the ride and another that your ride car will go down backward at the end of the ride. Both of those can cause a problem for some people, especially the backwards part near the end. There is an interactive touchscreen experience while going down, which helps.
Mission Space has a small room for the preshow. The ride is a small capsule to begin with and the control panel advances toward you once the ride car has closed, making it even smaller. Interestingly, I have problems with claustrophobia and didn't have a problem on Mission Space. The waiting area and the ride capsule is pretty much identical whether riding the original version or the more 'tame' green version.
Test Track has a waiting line for both the regular line and the Fastpass line that snakes around quite a bit. The preshow area is a fairly small room with a fairly low ceiling. People are grouped around computer touchscreens where you 'design' your own car. Guests stay in that room until a door opens that leads into the next waiting room. The line in that second room moves fairly slowly and when it is crowded, it may feel more claustrophobic.
Soarin' queue is in a large space, but the line may feel very tight because there are high walls on both sides (both Fastpass and regular line). There is an interactive game occurring in the regular line, which means people may be jumping, waving, swaying next to you while playing the game.
Guests entering the Land with a wheelchair or ECV need to use a small elevator to go from the entrance level down to the level where the food court, Soarin' and Living With the Land are located.
Nemo ride at Living Seas had a darkened line with a lot of twists and turns. It is seldom busy, so guests move through quickly, which minimizes problems. The extreme darkness of the line may be an issue.
Guests with wheelchairs at the Living Seas need to use a small elevator if they want to go to the second floor of the attraction.
American Adventure theater is on the second floor of the building. Guests can get up there using an escalator or a flight of stairs. Guests with wheelchairs or ECVs use a small elevator to get up there. When leaving, all guests go down a fairly steep ramp.

*At Hollywood Studios*

Voyage of the Little Mermaid has a fairly small room for the preshow area and they do pack guests in quite tightly.
Twilight Zone Tower of Terror has a preshow in a library with a fairly low ceiling and many people will be in the room for the preshow. The ride car is a fairly large elevator, but the ceiling is fairly low and many people with claustrophobia or anxiety issues have problems with elevators in general.
Rock N Roller Coaster is a very dark ride, which may cause problems for some people. It also has an over the shoulder restraint.
Fantasmic waiting line and theater are outside, but some people have difficulty because of the large number of people and the closeness. If you have enough people in your party, they can act as a 'buffer' around you to keep a space around you.
Toy Story Mania is a large space, but at one point of the line, you come to a steep set of stairs which leads to a passageway that goes over the ride track and then another stairway to get back down to board. There are windows in the passageway, but the ceiling is fairly low. There is one track that avoids the stairs - let the CM know if the stairs are an issue for you.
Star Tours ride is in a fairly small theater with no windows, simulating a small space ship. A movie is shown out the front 'window' and your space ship moves in reaction to what is going on in the movie.

*Animal Kingdom:*


It's Tough to Be a Bug has a low ceiling in the preshow area that simulates being underground. The theater itself is large, but some guests with claustrophobia may have difficulty with the the darkness and the fact that things are happening to you - some of them poking you in the back or bottom.
Dinosaur has a tunnel sort of area that the ride cars go thru to be sent back to the past. Once in, the attraction very dark, some in almost total darkness. There is a set of stairs in the boarding area. Guests who are not able to use the stairs use a small elevator to get to the boarding area.
Flight of Passage in Pandora has 2 preshow rooms that are fairly small and have fairly low ceilings. Guests are assigned a number to stand on during the preshow, so you are separated somewhat from other guests. I have anyone report problems with that attraction, but some might have an issue with fairly small rooms with doors shut and no windows.
Although not a ride, some people have difficulty with the *monorails*. There are large windows on both sides, but the individual cabins are not that large and can be very crowded at times. If parking at the Ticket and Transportation Center (MK parking lot), the ferry-boat is another choice. 
Grand Floridian, Polynesian, and Contemporary resorts have monorail access to MK and TTC. They also have small boats (not wheelchair accessible) to go to MK. Guests can also walk to MK from Contemporary or to TTC from Grand Floridian and Polynesian.

The best way to avoid crowded preshows is to go during less busy times and to use touring plans, which will help you to be in the least crowded part of the least crowded park.

This is a resource for panic attacks, which may be helpful:
http://psychcentral.com/lib/how-to-halt-and-minimize-panic-attacks/0005992


----------



## SueM in MN

*Attractions with moving walkways: Guest with wheelchairs, ECVs and mobility devices do NOT need a Disability Access Service (DAS) card to board in the accessible area. Guests without a visible disability would need to explain their need to a CM.

MK*

Haunted Mansion - The moving walkway can be slowed or stopped, but _only_ if you are boarding at the unload area and the CMs are only able to completely stop it on a certain doombuggy. When we ride, it is stopped at our request so that DD can board. It is also stopped for exiting when we were finished. (We have been on it many times in the past and have always had it stopped - I added this recent info because some people have posted in the past that it did not stop). There is a transfer car with a wider opening that makes transferring in easier for some guests, but no wheelchair accessible car.

Tomorrowland Transit Authority - there is a steep ramped moving walkway to get to the second floor station. There is also a moving walkway to board and exit and a moving ramp to get back down to the ground after riding. I would _not_ recommend this attraction for anyone with trouble on moving walkways. These moving walkways can NOT be stopped and are sort or slippery and very steep metal ramps if they are not working and are stopped for any reason.

Buzz Lightyear - Can be slowed or stopped, but only if you board at the unload area. They will normally slow it and only stop if slowing is not enough. There is a special wheelchair accessible ride car that a wheelchair can be rolled onto. Some of the CMs are so efficient at getting a wheelchair into the car that they can load it with just a slight slowing of the moving walkway.

Pirates of Caribbean - steep moving walkway to get back from the underground exit to ground level (like an escalator without steps). There is an elevator to the left of the moving walkway, down a short hall. It brings you out into a sort of deserted looking semi-backstage area near the restrooms. Pirates has a very low boat that is a big step down to get into and a big step up to get back out.

Space Mountain - steep moving walkway at the exit. There should be a way to avoid this with a wheelchair, but I have not ridden it with DD and her wheelchair, so I don't know for sure how.

Peter Pan  - can only be stopped in emergency, and stopping requires an evacuation of the attraction.
Sometimes, it is possible to have the CMs stop this attraction for the very first or very last ride of the day. Because of how this ride operates, they can only stop it for boarding if there are no other guests on the ride. For the first ride of the day, they would load guests with disabilities with only a small number of other guests on the attraction (the number who would fit in the cars on the stopped walkway) before starting the walkway. At the end of the ride, they would stop the ride and all guests get out before re-starting the moving walkway. (This information is from an area supervisor at MK).

Voyage of the Little Mermaid - the moving walkway csn be stopped or slowed and there is a wheelchair accessible ride car. Guests with mobility devices or who need extra time board at the unload part of the moving walkway. This is much longer than the regular loading part and allows much more time for getting into the ride clamshell.

*Epcot*

Spaceship Earth - you enter at the exit; there is a waiting area for people with wheelchairs, ECVs and special needs. The wait is sometimes long and they tend to load people with special needs in 'batches', so keep your group together while you wait. They usually slow the walkway, but it can be stopped completely if absolutely needed.

Where's Nemo - does have a moving walkway. It can be slowed way down and stopped completely. They will usually only slow it, but can stop it on request. There is a special wheelchair accessible ride car.

The Land Building - the building is on a hill and you enter on ground level on the top of the hill. There is a long steep ramp down to get to the level where you will find escalators or stairs to get down to ground level where the rides are. There is also an elevator on the far left side of the building. Look for the Garden Grill restaurant and head left, around a corner. This thread explains access for the rides in The Land (page 2).

American Adventure - does not have any moving walkways, but the access to the building is on ground level and the access to the theater is on 2nd floor. If not using a wheelchair, there are stairs or an escalator to get upstairs. With a wheelchair or  other visible mobility need, you can use the elevator to the right of the building entrance. (see the thread I linked in The Land).

*Disney's Hollywood Studio*
Has no attractions with moving walkways.

*AK*

Kali River Rapids - has a circular moving walkway for entry and exit. There is a separate loading area for guests with wheelchairs/ECVs/special needs. You wait in the 'regular' line until just before getting to the boarding area, when you are sent to a different boarding area. In this area, they can 'trap' a boat for boarding; the boat stays in place and you don't use the moving walkway.

*List of attractions with STAIRS:** Guests with ECVs, wheelchairs and other mobility devices do NOT need a DAS to use the accessible areas that bypass these stairs. Guests without a visible disability would need to talk to the CM.

MK*
Splash Mountain - there is an accessible bypass just before the stairs that sends guests to a waiting area near the exit

WDW Railroad at Frontierland and Main Street- there is a ramp at both stations, but it is steep and winding

Swiss Family Robinson Treehouse - stairs are winding, steep and narrow

Tom Sawyer’s Island - the island is not considered accessible. There are narrow spots and places with stairs in the fort. A very narrow child's chair may be able to get around.

Big Thunder Mountain RR - there are a couple of shallow steps a few feet into the queue entrance. The Lightning Lane in that area has a ramp, which can be used as a bypass for a few feet to avoid the stairs. It has no other stairs, but has some very steep ramps, which I think people remember as stairs.

*Epcot*
American Adventure - stairs to get to the 2nd floor for the show. By the stairs, there is an escalator, so you can avoid the stairs. There is a small elevator for guests with wheelchairs, ECVs and other mobility devices. See a CM to use it.

O Canada - there are stairs to reach the 2nd floor level shop area and the entrance to the movie. You can avoid that by following the path thru the garden on the right side of Canada as you face the shops from the front of Canada

Guardians of the Galaxy: Cosmic Rewind - several steep flights of stairs to get from the unload area to the exit; there are large elevators right next to the stairs.

*At DHS*
Beauty and the Beast - show is in a theater with stairs to get down to the seats. Most of the wheelchair/ECV accessible seating is in the back rows. Guests without mobility devices can sit in the rear to avoid the stairs. To get down to the wheelchair accessible seating in the front rows, there is a very steep ramp with many switchbacks.

Toy Story Mania - There are 2 queues that split at the Fastpass merge point; one has stairs just after the point where guests pick up their 3D glasses. The other queue does not contain stairs.  There is also a ramped area just beyond Fastpass merge that bypasses the stairs. The ramped area is where the wheelchair accessible ride car loads. Guests who can't do stairs, but do not need the wheelchair accessible ride car may be sent to the ramped area or to the queue without stairs.

Fantastmic - stairs in the amphitheater to go down to the seating. Very back row is for wheelchairs and ECVs. Several rows ahead are for guests with special needs. There is very limited accessible seating for guest with wheelchairs in the front row; access is by a steep ramp.
There is a ramp all the way from front to back on the far right as you face the stage. This area may be the Fantasmic dinner package seating or Fastpass and guests who are not part of that ‘program’ are not allowed in that area before the show. The specific areas assigned for these programs change from time to time.

Star Wars: Smuggler’s Run - stairs in the single rider entrance/queue and some of the ‘starships’ have stairs to exit.

*For Animal Kingdom*

Dinosaur - stairs in the boarding area. Guests who can’t do the stairs use an elevator just to the left as you leave the preshow area.

Festival of the Lion King - theater has stadium seating with some seats up many stairs. Much of the ground level seating is for guests with special needs.

Nemo - stairs in theater to get down to seating or sit in stadium seating in the very rear of the show. Back row is for guests with wheelchairs and ECVs, but you can sit in the front row of the stadium seating. There is a small amount of accessible seating for wheelchairs and ECVs in the middle and very front of the theater with access via a ramp.

Pandora: Flight of Passage - some of the ride areas are upstairs and down to exit.  Guests using mobility devices are routed by CMs to areas with ramps/level. Let the CM at the entrance know if you need to avoid stairs.


----------



## SueM in MN

I think it is important for people to let Disney know that some of the changes being done are making it more difficult for some guests. There are sometimes unintended consequences of changes and WDW wont know the changes caused problems unless people let them know.

Here is a link to the help page for WDW. It includes phone numbers for various types of questions and a link for email (look for the email envelope icon:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/help/phone/

For those who want to send a letter:
Disney Complaints and Comments 
Walt Disney World Guest Communications
P.O. Box 10,040
Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830-0040

Disney Guest Relations - 407-824-4321
If you have a question or comment about a specific area, use the phone number listed for that area on the website.

For emails, put something in the Subject line about disabilities so it gets routed to the correct people to answer your question. For letters, indicate it is disability related in the first sentence.

Be as specific as you can in what the problem was, what you need, what was changed, what is helpful, what is not helpful.


----------



## SueM in MN

*Travel with Oxygen*
If a passenger needs oxygen during a flight, you must arrange it thru the airline. No passenger supplied oxygen is allowed. Each airline handles oxygen a little differently, so you will need to work with your airline on this. There are also some airlines that do not allow oxygen.
You should be able to find out what you need from the airline website or by calling the airline and asking o speak with someone who deals with disabilities or special needs.

Airlines are required to allow FAA approved concentrators. There will be a list on the TSA (Transportation Security Administration) website and also on the airline website. Portable Oxygen Concentrators remove oxygen from the air and provide it to you at a higher concentration than is present in the air.

Make sure you have enough batteries and supplies for the whole flight, plus possible delays - the current requirement is 150% of the amount you need for the expected length of your flight.
Your doctor may have to fill out some forms for the airline about your need for a concentrator. If you need oxygen during the flight, your doctor will have to fill out some information and prescriptions.

There is more information about air travel in post 15 on page one of the disABILITIES FAQs.
Also check out the links to the TSA in that post to find information about taking your equipment, including portable concentrator and items like a pulse ox

*Arranging for Oxygen at your Destination*
Call your current oxygen supplier to make arrangements. Depending on the company, your contact person may be in the Social Services, Billing or order department.
*Many oxygen suppliers are part of a national chain, are networked with other suppliers or have contacts with other providers in the Orlando area.
Your current provider will help with:

finding a supplier who will deliver to your resort
doctor's orders
getting what you need in terms or equipment/supplies
billing your insurance
Oxygen is a prescription item, so your doctor will need to write a prescription. The company you are using will already have one and should be able to help you get this taken care of for the company in Florida.
It should be totally transparent to you, and you should not have to do anything special other than give your dates, where you will be staying and answer some questions about the supplies and equipment you will need.

*Parks With Oxygen*
Oxygen and concentrators are allowed in the parks. If you have more equipment than you can carry, each park has lockers where you could safely stow some. There is a fee for using lockers.
Each park also has a First Aid Station where you could leave extra supplies or equipment. There is no charge for using First Aid.
The location of lockers and First Aid are marked on the park maps.

*WDW Rides with Oxygen*

WDW has marked some attractions with warnings. They are marked with a red triangle on the map and also on a sign at the entrance to the queue.
The wording for the general warning is:
_WARNING! For safety, you should be in good health and free from high blood pressure, heart, back or neck problems, motion sickness, or other conditions that could be aggravated by this adventure. Expectant mothers should not ride._

WDW does not list anything about oxygen, so there are some you may be able to ride and some not. It will probably depend on the exact equipment you have, how far it can be located away from you and what exactly the set up for that attraction is. You will probably need to talk to a CM at each attraction for a final decision.

You may want to take the specific information about the rides to your doctor for more specific advice.

For some of them, there is a height requirement, so a child on oxygen may not be able to ride anyway. I listed the height requirement for those that have a minimum height.
I do not have experience with oxygen, but have ridden these attractions. Other posters may have actual experience with oxygen, although many people using oxygen would have other conditions that keep them from riding these.
Even if you can’t ride any of these, there are still plenty of things without warnings (and without height requirements, for younger guests).

For Epcot here are the attractions with warnings:

Mission Space - Minimum height 44 inches. There is a warning for both the more tame (green side) and the more wild (orange side). They are both turbulent with the biggest difference that the orange side spins on a centrifuge as well as moving back and forth. Sudden changes of direction that jerk you around a lot. This is a very turbulent ride and my guess is that oxygen would not be allowed.
Test Track - Minimum height 40 inches. This has sudden stops, swerves and goes fast. Little neck support. It is not really that rough, so oxygen might possibly work.
For Magic Kingdom:

Splash Mountain - Minimum height 40 inches. This has several small drops and one very large drop. The big drop takes you down at a very extreme angle at a high rate of speed (I think you get to 40 mph). At the bottom, your ride car stops abruptly. Most of it is fairly smooth, but during the drops, you can get jostled. It is also difficult to get in and out of because the ride car has very small openings and you would need to step up quite far over the side and lift your equipment over the side. Oxygen might work on this if it can be on the floor of the ride car because backpacks are put there and stay in place.
Big Thunder Mountain Railroad - Minimum height 40 inches. This is a roller coaster. Has no head or neck support and you get jostled a lot side to side. Sudden changes of direction that jerk you around a lot. I am quite certain that oxygen would not be allowed here because there is so much movement.
Tomorrowland Indy Speedway - Minimum height 32 inches. Small, low to the ground gas powered cars. They are loud and smell of gas. Because kids are driving some of the cars, you can get bumped from behind. Even if you don’t get bumped, it can be a jerky ride if you hit the guide bar that keeps the cars from going off the path. No neck support. Oxygen would need to fit in the car and not interfere with steering or using the gas pedal.
Space Mountain - Minimum height 44 inches. This is a roller coaster in the dark and passengers sit one behind the other. I am quite certain that oxygen would not be allowed.
Goofy’s Barnstormer -  is a short roller coaster and not sure whether oxygen would be allowed or not because it is quite short.
For Disney Studio

Star Tours - Minimum height 40 inches. A simulated spaceship ride with sudden dips and other movements. Sudden changes of direction that jerk you around a lot. No neck support. Purses and other items are required to be placed in a net bag under the seat; nothing loose is allowed. My guess is that oxygen would not be allowed.
Rock N Roller Coaster - Minimum height 48 inches. A roller coaster. Fairly smooth, but very fast and does an inversion. Because of the inversion, I am quite certain oxygen would not be allowed and posters who were on oxygen confirmed this was true.
Tower of Terror - Minimum height 40 inches. You sit in an elevator and get dropped. It is fairly smooth, but arms and legs will move around. No neck support. My guess is that oxygen would not be allowed because the tank would kind of float during the points where the elevator is rising and slam down as it drops.
For Animal Kingdom:

Kilimanjaro Safari - this is a tram ride through a simulated African wildlife preserve. It can be bumpy and my DD is bumped around quite a bit in her wheelchair. No neck support. Purses and other items are placed under the seats; it is possible oxygen could be used.
Kali River Rapids - Minimum height 38 inches. This is a river raft ride. The raft is free floating inside a channel and there are several places where the raft can get dropped rather hard. You may get wet or completely soaked. No neck support. Loose items are placed in lockers outside of the attraction.  Because of this, my guess is that oxygen would not be allowed.
Expedition Everest - Minimum height 44 inches. A roller coaster which goes backwards at one point. No neck support. It is fairly smooth, but my guess is that oxygen would not be allowed.
Primeval Whirl - Minimum height 48 inches. this looks pretty tame from the ground, but it is a small roller coaster combined with unexpected and quick turning. There is little restraint and you can get whipped around a lot. My youngest DD almost slipped under the restraint in this. I am VERY certain that oxygen would not be allowed.
Dinosaur - Minimum height 40 inches. This is a very rough, noisy ride in the dark. It is a simulated time travel ride in a Jeep-like vehicle that goes up and down over simulated hills. Sudden changes of direction that jerk you around a lot. No neck support. I am quite certain oxygen would not be allowed.

These attractions have no warnings, but some people have reported problems with them.
*Magic Kingdom*
Pirates of the Caribbean - Does have one small drop in the dark. The drop has no turns, so may be OK.
Haunted Mansion - At one point, the doombuggy turns around and goes down an incline backwards. Some people have reported that this short sequence caused an uncomfortable pressure on their back or neck. The doombuggy does have neck support. Should not be a problem with oxygen.

*Disney’s Hollywood Studios*
Toy Story Mania - this is a ride car that goes thru a video game with a number of different scenes. In between each scene, the ride car makes a quick turn which some people find a bit jerky. It should not be a problem with oxygen if the oxygen can be placed on the floor.

*Epcot*

Many people think that Soarin’ has warnings, but the only warnings are for fear of heights and possible motion sickness. Minimum height 40 inches.
It is a very gentle simulated hang glider ride, where you are suspended at least 10 feet off the ground. The seat is supportive and feels like a comfortable lawn chair. Loose items are required to go under the seat in a mesh bag, so I am not sure what would be done with oxygen. If it fits in the mesh back, it would probably be allowed. Larger items are left on the floor.

*Helpful Links:*
Portableoxygen.org - helpful website with much information and links
Website about oxygen and air travel
Thread about Portable Oxygen Concentrator


----------



## SueM in MN

If it is a rigid cast, that is a little different and harder to get into things than full leg brace (braces have at least some flexibility.

Someone who is not able to bend the leg at all might have very few attractions they can ride and may have to settle for shows. The wheelchair space In most of the wheelchair accessible ride cars is around 48 inches long.
So, if someone is using a wheelchair and has their leg extended out in front of them, they are likely to be longer than 48 inches.
My DD's personal wheelchair from the tips of her toes to the back of the push handles is almost 40 inches ( and she has little feet). Add a packed backpack, and her wheelchair is about 46 inches. Someone with longer feet or an extended leg might be longer than 48 inches in a wheelchair.
The attractions listed below _might_ have room for someone out of a wheelchair in a regular seat.
Wheelchairs can be brought all the way to the boarding area of most attractions.

Peter Pan and Tomorrowland Transit Authority have moving walkways which can't be slowed or stopped, so would not be accessible to someone with a long leg cast.

Disney used to have a FAQs on their website where they did list the attractions that had more room for a leg cast.
Besides size, you would need to check with the doctor for some - like Tower of Terror. Don't want to risk damage by jostling the leg too much. I removed the things that no longer exist, added the replacement in its place, if the ride car is the same/similar and added some notes about ride cars.

_The following attractions have additional space on aisle ways or next to the seating areas and should be able to accommodate a full leg cast. Please speak with a Cast Member at each of these locations for additional information. 

*Magic Kingdom*_

_Walt Disney World Railroad (has a wheelchair space in the front car and should fit)_
_The Jungle Cruise (has a wheelchair boat and should fit)_
_Liberty Belle Riverboat (permanent ramp to get in and open space for parking, so will fit)_
_"it's a small world" (has a wheelchair boat and should fit)_
_Cinderella's Golden Carrousel -  Wheelchair access has been added as of 2019. Look for the wheelchair access gate on the side closet to The Friar’s Nook. The gate turns into a fold down ramp and a bench in that area of the carrousel has a fold up seat to make a wheelchair spot._
_Monster's Inc. Laugh Floor - show_
_Walt Disney's Carousel of Progress -show_
_Tiki Room -show_
_Magic Carpets of Aladdin -has a wheelchair car, but it is quite tight. Some wheelchairs do not fit even with out elevating footrests._
_Country Bear Jamboree -show_
_The Hall of Presidents -show_
_Laugh Floor -show_
_Mickey's Philharmagic -show_
_Winnie the Pooh has a wheelchair car and a wheelchair should fit with a full leg cast. You may want to ask them to turn the motion off to avoid being jostled._
_Little Mermaid ride in be Fantasyland has a wheelchair car and someone with an extended leg may fit, especially if the are able to angle their leg down._
_Enchanted Tales with Belle - show_
_*Epcot*_

_3 Cabelleros  (Mexico - wheelchair boat should not be a problem._
_Wonders of China - 360 movie_
_The American Adventure - show_
_America Gardens Theater - outdoor theater with periodic shows_
_Impressions de France - theater_
_O Canada! - 360 movie_
_Imagination Theater - 3D movie. Wheelchair space is not very deep, so may have to angle wheelchair_
_Turtle Talk - interactive show (children interact with Crush who appears in a window in front of the theater)_
_The Living Seas with Nemo and Friends - does have a wheelchair car, but it's kind of tight and someone with an extended leg will probably not fit_
_Attractions at Living Seas_
_Living with the Land (The Land) - has a wheelchair boat and should be no problem._
_Circle of Life movie (The Land) -movie_
_Remy’s Ratatouille Adventure has a wheelchair car, but probable not deep enough for elevated leg_
_*Disney-MGM Studios *_

_Star Tours (check with doctor) - would need to transfer to a ride seat_
_Twilight Zone Tower of Terror (check with doctor)_
_Muppet*Vision 4D - movie_
_For the a First Time in Forever - A Frozen Singalong_
_Voyage of the Little Mermaid - show_
_Playhouse Disney, Live on Stage - show_
_Star Wars  - movie and wheelchair accessible walk thru displays_
_Walt Disney, One Man's Dream - museum like attraction_
_Toy Story Mania - has a wheelchair accessible car, but it is fairly tight and wheelchair with leg extended will not fit. If able to get on, beware of the bar that holds the pop gun used during the ride; my daughter has ended up with it crashed into her knee while it was being secured._
_Smuggler’s Run - check with doctor. Wheelchair could be brought into your ship for transfer to a seat and would have leg room, but ride is rough_
_Rise of the Resistance - check with doctor. This includes 2 ride vehicles; the first is a ‘transport tram’ that is similar to and not much bumpier than the Orlando Airport trams. The second vehivle requires a transfer and has little leg room._
_*Animal Kingdom*_

_Kilimanjaro Safaris - wheelchair accessible ride car may fit_
_Pangani Forest Exploration Trail_
_Wildlife Express to Conservation Station_
_Conservation Station_
_It's Tough to be a Bug_
_Safari Village Trails_
_Festival of the Lion King_
_Maharajah Jungle Trek_
_Flights of Wonder_
_Nemo, the Musical_

*For MK*
Someone with a long leg cast may not be able to get into Splash Mountain or possibly Pirates because the ride cars are pretty tight. Pirates, possibly is not an easy step in, but might be doable with a long leg cast or brace.
Splash has a very high step over the side, so would probably not work.
Haunted Mansion would probably  not work - possibly would work in his own ride car.

Buzz Lightyear and Aladdin have wheelchair cars, but both a tight and the regular car does not have much leg room, although someone with a long leg cast might fit in a row by himself, sitting partly sideways.
The Great Goofini is a small short roller coaster and does not look like it would have space.

*For Epcot*, Mission Space ride car is fairly tight, so he may not fit and would not have the option of a ride car for himself, but maybe it would work if there were less than 4 in the ride car and if OK with his doctor (even green version can move you around).
Spaceship Earth is also fairly tight, although the walk in is flat.
Frozen in Norway is about the same to get into as Splash Mountain - tight and high step over the side.

*For the Studio*, Toy Story Midway Mania has a wheelchair car, but someone may not fit with a long leg cast. My DD's wheelchair is a fairly tight fit.
They may or may not fit if transferring to the regular ride car, but would have to use the accessible boarding area anyway to avoid the stairs in the regular line.

*For AK*, if he gets the OK from his doctor and has a waterproof cast, a person with a long leg cast may be able to ride Kali River Rpids. It won't be easy in or out, but they have a special boarding area for guests with disabilities where they trap a boat so it stays still. I would not recommend it though - the water in the boat makes things slippery and the chance of getting totally soaked is great.

Expedition Everest is another one to ask the doctor about. The ride car is pretty tight, but there is a practice car guests can try to see if they would fit.
Dinosaur is very rough and fairly tight.


For most of the rides that require a transfer, the person will be getting in and out on the same side. So, if they are stepping in with the 'bad' leg going in last, they will step out with the bad leg coming out first. This is important to keep in mind because getting in may be easier than getting out (or vice versa).


----------



## SueM in MN

Most people know what walkers and crutches are, but may not have heard of rollators or knee walkers. All of these devices are mobility devices and will be handled the same as a wheelchair or ECV at the parks.

*Rollators* are walkers that have small wheels and a fold down seat attached. With the seat folded up, they are used pretty much like a regular walker. Because they have wheels, there is no need to lift them up to move. You just hold onto the handles and push. When you get tired or would otherwise have to stand, fold down the seat and instant chair.
If you are buying one, they vary in price from under $100 for a very basic one to over $500 for one with more options and 'bells and whistles'. Some can also be used to push a seated person for short distances.

*Knee walkers* look sort of like half of a rollator, with an elevated platform to keep an injured leg bent behind you off the ground.
I have not used one, but have friends who have and they both said it was wonderful. They had previous injuries they had used crutches for and said this was much better. 

You can rent rollators, and I believe also knee walkers, at medical supply rental places and I think Care Medical rents them in Orlando.
See post 2 on page of this disABILITIES FAQs thread for information about rental.

If you are flying and bring one from home, airlines will carry mobility equipment free of charge and without it either counting toward your checked or carry on allowance. You can gate check it - which means you bring it all the way to the gate, get a gate check tag for it (usually from the gate agent before boarding begins). Then, just before getting on the plane, you fold it and leave it at the gate. 
When you arrive at your destination, it will be brought to the gate/ doorway of the plane for you to pick up.
Depending on the plane's on board storage and how small the mobility device will fold up, you may be able to bring it on board and stow it. Canes and crutches will usually fit in the overhead storage bins without any trouble.

For WDW, many people have a wrong misconception of how guests with mobility devices are handled. Manynpeople think that most attractions have handicapped lines where all guests with disabilities wait, but, actually there are very few attractions with handicapped lines.
In most cases, guests with mobility devices use the same line to wait in as everyone else. 
These are called Mainstream lines. The Studio and AK are newer parks and were built with almost every attraction having Mainstream lines. There are some attractions at those parks that have a different boarding area for guests with disabilities. For example, both Dinosaur at AK and Toy Story Mania at the Studio have stairs toward the end of the queue. In both of these attractions, guests with mobility issues or other disabilities that make stairs difficult wait in line with everyone else until just before the stairs. At that point there is a bypass they will be directed to that goes to the boarding area without using the stairs. 

For those attractions, CMs will see you have a mobility device and direct you to the correct place or the line to follow will be marked with a handicapped symbol (wheelchair icon). 
All mobility devices ( wheelchairs, ECVs, walkers of various types, crutches ) are handled the sme and you don't need anything to use them in line. Because you will be standing and the knee walker, walkeror cane might be hidden by other guests, you may occassionally need to point it out to CMs. This won't usually be a problem. 

Epcot and MK are older parks and were built before Mainstream Lines were thought of. Both parks have been adding Mainstream access as much as possible as they add or renovate attractions though.
You will find most lines are Mainstream even at those parks ( this is part of the ADA, which says people with disabilities should be handled 'in the mainstream' they same as other people as much as possible.)
There is more information about Mainstream lines and which attractions have them in a post on page 1 of this thread.
Post 1  on page 1 of this thread is an index that will tell where to find what information.

Mobility devices can be brought all the way to the boarding area, or in theaters/shows, all the way to the seating area. For rides, it will normally be left where you board. If the unload area is a different place than the loading area, CMs will move it to the unload area after you board.
Canes can usually be brought right onto the ride car - but - as a recent poster using a cane for assistance with a vision impairment pointed out, make sure to have it out of the way of the ride securement device so the can doesn't bop you on the head as the door closes or the bar comes down to secure you into the ride car.

If you have to go to a different place to wait or to board, your party (up to a total of 6, including you) will be able to stay together and board together in most attractions. There are occassional exceptions - for example if the accessible boarding area is already quite full of people waiting - you may be asked to split up into smaller groups. This doesn't happen often as long as you entire group is no more than 6 people. 

You also would have the option of leaving the knee walker or other mobility device in the stroller parking area with the strollers. If you do that, be aware that CMs move and rearrange strollers to keep things orderly and use the space most efficiently. So, your device may not be in exactly the same spot you left it.
It will be in the same area and if you don't see it, the CM working there can help you.
(if you leave it somewhere outside an attraction other than stroller parking, it will be moved to the stroller parking area).


----------



## SueM in MN

An update to Legoland's blog. 
They are partnering with Autism Speaks to provide some 'autism friendly' features - like a play wall and a quiet room.
http://www.llfblog.com/2016/03/31/b...d-florida-resort-partners-with-autism-speaks/

Cheshire Figment's review of Legoland Florida.
*Legoland Florida - The Good* - October 20, 2011

Today I went to Legoland Florida, in Winter Haven. This is about an hour drive from WDW. I was accompanied by a Nephew and a Niece, both in their low 20's. It is important to understand, for a few of my comments below, that my Nephew is a roller coaster freak, who now has 255 Credits and really knows coasters.

We got to the Park shortly after opening (at 10:00). If I did not have a "Plus" Annual Pass, parking would have been $12. Disabled Parking is much closer to the entrance than General Parking. It looks as if there is a very high ratio of Disabled to General parking spaces.

ECV and Wheelchair rental, as well as strollers, is right at the Park Gate. There are two types of ECVs. One looks very much like Disney’s that are gray and four-wheel. The other appear to be heavier duty but three-wheel. The price is the same for either style.

There is an “access card” available at Guest Relations. This is similar to the Disney GAC but it does allow Front Of The Line Access. Personally I suspect that there will be changes to this in the future.

There is a very well-equipped First Aid location close to the entrance. I spoke with the Park’s Health Services Administrator who gave me a tour. They will store (and refrigerate if necessary) medicines, supplies, and equipment. It is always staffed by either an RN or an EMT/Paramedic. Normally they have five EMTs at various locations within the Park at all times it is open.

In the back they have three beds, each separated by a curtain. They also have a “special needs” room which has a bed, a changing table, and its own sink. This room has a door so it can be closed off from the rest of the beds.

I did comment that the door was manual only, which can be difficult. I was told that they are in the process of installing an automatic opener and it should be completed within a week. (Note this was a Passholder Preview and it is not open to the general public yet.)

With two exceptions all rides, shows, eaterys and restrooms are fully accessible. There are two rides which have stairs and no ramp, but they do have a lift with a 750 pound capacity which can handle a wheelchair or ECV with passenger. The lift is similar to the one going to Bistro de Paris in the France pavilion, and so slow that with my disabilities I could have climbed the stairs faster than the lift.

I checked out a couple of the Men’s restrooms, and my Niece checked out a couple of the Woman’s restrooms. In the Men’s room there were five urinals, two low and three at a more normal height. There were five toilet stalls, one of them about double size with a raised toilet and grab bars. In the Woman’s room there were ten stalls, two of them double size with raised toilets and grab bars. In addition, at each restroom location was a Companion Restroom. All of the restrooms have changing tables.

*Legoland Florida, The Bad and The Ugly*

What disappointed me most was I was unable to ride three of the four roller coasters. I am 6'2" and weigh about 300 pounds. I am large, but not really Pooh shaped.

Coastersaurus is a wooden coaster. It is intended for smaller people and I was unable to get my legs in a position where my knees were not in contact with the seat back ahead of me and it was not possible to hook up the seat belt.

Flight School is an inverted coaster where the seats are below the track. There is a loop harness which comes down over the shoulders, similar to that is Rock ‘N Roller Coaster. However, there is also a strap which comes up between your legs which has to be latched to the harness. In my case this could not be done. My Nephew commented that he has ridden many similar coasters and has never seen a strap as short at this one.

Test Track is similar to Primeval Whirl in AK (Wild Mouse). There is a separate lap bar for each person. I was able to fit in and bring the lap bar down about four or five clicks. However this was not sufficient. One of the workers tried to assist by pushing down on the bar, and got about another two clicks out of it. However, on the console it said I was not locked. They then unlocked it. Later I was talking to a maintenance person about the ride and he said that the system is set to require 320mm (12.5 inches) as the maximum the lap bar can be above the seat. My Nephew said when he was a lead on a similar coaster at another park it was set so that as long as there was one click of lock the ride could be dispatched. He said especially in view of the workers going down the line and confirming the lap bars were really down this seemed as a random and not valid requirement.

The park has one of the same problems Animal Kingdom had shortly after opening. Other than the Gardens area, there is almost no shade. There are lots of trees, but they are obviously new and need a few years of growth so that they will be able to give a lot more shade. People with sun sensitivities should be careful.

The Gardens area is basically untouched from the old Cypress Gardens. One really unbelievable item is the 75 year old Banyan tree which, in my opinion, covers about a 1/4 acre (See the photo in Post #18). However, there is a lot of standing and swampy water in the area and all three of us felt we were being attacked by mosquitoes almost constantly in that area. It was not noticeable in the main part of the Park.

Saving the worst for last. If you have dietary restrictions or allergies you will have a problem. With the exception of the Fun Town Pizza & Pasta Buffet all food is prepared in a central kitchen in the Market Restaurant.

I spoke to the Executive Chef and asked specifically about Gluten Free. His response was that everything they had was fresh and the only gluten free bakery products they could get were frozen. I asked about allergens. He said normally they did not use nuts, except on some muffins, and they did not have eggs in anything served on property.

We had lunch in the Lakeside Sandwich Co, which the Park Brochure describes as “Fresh sandwiches, wraps and salads are made here fresh through the day.” I cannot eat raw cucumbers, and all the salads had cucumbers. Obviously I could not get a salad and remove them as there was contamination. I ended up with a ham and cheese sandwich where the lettuce and tomato overshadowed the taste of the ham and cheese.

On the way out we did stop in at the Market Restaurant. The closest I would say to this is the Sunshine Seasons Food Court in The Land, although it was not quite as varied. The bakery section had Peanut Butter Cookies, and the people behind the counter said that: yes, cross-contamination could be a problem. The salad section, unlike the pre-made salads they sent to the other food service locations, would make salads to order. However, again there is a strong possibility of cross-contamination.

And a link to the original thread, which has continued to have additions made to it.


----------



## SueM in MN

All theaters have spots designated for mobility devices (wheelchair, ECV, rollator, stroller as wheelchair ). Usually this will be a 'parking spot' with a chair/seat next to it for a companion. There may be only one companion seat per mobility device; the rest of your party may sit in the next row or anywhere in the theater.
Guests using strollers as wheelchairs may need to switch to a theater seat (or parent's lap) to be high enough to see.
Loading/entrance is almost always from a waiting or preshow area on one side of the theater. Unloading/exit is almost always across the theater on the side opposite from the entrance.

Some shows have separate waiting areas so that CMs can get a count and don't send more guests with mobility devices into the theater than there are spots for them. Your whole party can wait together. In most cases, you will wait in the regular line (or Fastpass Plus line if you have Fastpass) and then be separated out if needed.
Those guests are sometimes brought into the theater 30-90 seconds before the other guests; this allows the CMs to get them into to their spots before the rest of the guests come in as a large group.
Guests with mobility devices will be sent to those waiting areas without needing DAS. Guests without a mobility device would need to explain their needs to a CM at the attraction.

*Transferring to a theater seat:*

if there is only one companion seat per wheelchair spot, you may not be able to transfer _and_ have a companion sit next to you. If you plan to transfer, you may want to be on the end of a row; the mobility device can be left in the spot and you can sit in the row ahead.
some children may sit too low in the stroller or wheelchair to see over the other guests; the child can sit on an adult's lap while the stroller/wheelchair is parked in the wheelchair spot.
parking the mobility device and sitting in a seat closer to the front is _sometimes _possible. Availability depends on how steeply ramped the floor is and whether a wheelchair is able to be parked outside of the emergency exit path.
In some theaters, it is _not_ possible, for those reasons (theater does not meet ADA requirements for accessible slope or wheelchair egress).
Parking on the exit side of rows is usually not allowed because it blocks exit from those rows for other guests (potentially blocks exit from 2 rows).
Parking may be allowed on the loading side, but guests will need to take their mobility device to either the very front or very rear to exit.
*These attractions have accessible seating only in the back of the theater:*

*Hall of Presidents at MK* You may be able to park in the rear and walk to the front. Ask the CM at the entrance and the one seating guests with special needs.
*Mickey's Philharmagic at MK* The mobility seating is in the rear, but the theater is small, so you are not that far from the screen. Sitting farther back allows view of a wider field of the screen than sitting in front. There is only one or two companion seats per mobility device.
*American Adventure at Epcot * The seating is in the rear and there is a very steeply sloped floor from the rear to the front. CMs are likely to NOT let you park and walk to the front because of the slope. You could ask the CM who is seating guests with special needs, but expect to be told no. When Epcot first opened, they did allow this, but because of the steep slope, I have been told they are no longer allowed to. Only one companion seat per mobility device.
*Impressions de France at Epcot* The accessible seating is in the back row and there are not that many spots. The theater in general is not that large. You may be able to park at the rear and walk down toward the front or park your wheelchair on the aisle toward the front.  Ask the CM, but again, you are likely to be told no because of the slope of the floor. The screen is around you to about 180 degrees. As you go down further to the front, you will see less of what goes on to the sides, so back is actually better for most people. We have had issues with general guests sitting in the wheelchair area in this show many times when we've gone. There are not that many companion seats back there, but there are 2 in a row in places, so other guests sit there. The FRENCH CMs have not always been particularly helpful in these situations.
*Movie by Imagination at Epcot* The preshow area has a raised viewing area for guests with mobility devices. This leads to the mobility seating in the rear of the theater. Inside the theater, the path is blocked, which prevents guests from moving to/from those last rows.
*Circle of Life Theater in The Landbat Epcot* The seating for guests with mobility devices is at the back of the theater. Going down any further involves going down steps to be seated and up steps to leave the show. Note: this show no longer exists, but the theater is bring used for school music groups.
*Muppets 3D at Hollywood Studio* Guests with mobility devices enter along with the other guests, so it would be difficult to park a mobility device at the rear and then walk further to the front. As guests from one show are leaving, guests for the next show are starting to arrive, so you need to be quick getting back to your mobility device.
*Voyage of the Little Mermaid at Hollywood Studio* Similar in how it loads to the theater to Muppets 3D. The waiting area is dim and busy. Guests with mobility devices are advised to follow the black floor line and stay near the wall on the left,in a roped off area. It is dark and tight inside the theater, so staying in the mobility device is best. Parking a mobility device may interfere with access to exits because of small space.
*Walt Disney: One Man's Dream at Hollywood Studio* There is an optional movie at the end of the walk thru exhibition. Mobility device setting is the back row. It may be possible to park on the end of a row closer to the front and transfer to a seat if you park on the entrance side.
*These attractions have accessible seating in the front for all guests with mobility devices.* No need for a DAS with a mobility device because that is where you would go anyway:

*Country Bear Jamboree at MK* - There is a ramp to the front row and all guests with mobility devices sit in the front. The stage is slightly above head height, so guests with mobility devices may have to crane their necks to see.
*Tiki Birds at MK* The theater is in a round room, with benches arranged around a small center show area. The mobility seating is in the front row. The show characters will be in front of, above, to the sides and behind guests. Most are in front and directly above.
*Carousel of Progress at MK* The mobility seating is at the end and spaces in the middle of rows at the front of the theater.
*Laugh Floor at MK* The mobility seating is in the front several rows. Guests with mobility devices enter about 30 seconds before the rest of the guests. A CM will direct you to a specific spot to park in, depending on how many guests are in your party.
*Enchanted Tales with Belle* The theater is very small, only about 5 rows of benches. Mobility seating is in the second row with benches designated for companion seating next to mobility spot.
*Turtle Talk at Epcot* The mobility seating is at the ends of rows at the front of the theater. The only places farther front are sitting on the floor, which is for children.
*Festival of the Lion King at AK* All of the mobility seating is at the front since the other seating involves going up and down steps.

*These attractions have seating in the front and rear - you don't need a DAS with a mobility device. Just tell the CM seating guests with special needs that you need/want to sit in front.*

*Reflections of China - 360 film at Epcot* There is no seating here unless you bring a mobility device. They do have lean rails that you can lean forward or against. The film takes place all around you and you can go where ever you want in the theater, without needing to talk to a CM. You will have less people around you if you are in the rear of the theater. Guests in mobility devices farther in the front may have obstructed view because of people standing in front of them.
There are no lean rails there, the CM who introduces the film will be in the front. At China, as you come in, the rear is to the left.
*O Canada at Epcot* Another 360 film, similar to China in the way it works.
*Indiana Jones Stunt Show at Hollywood Studios* The majority of the accessible seating is at the rear of the theater, but there are a few spots in the front row. Getting there involves being led down a steep switchback ramp by a CM. There are few accessible seats at the front, so plan to get there early.
*Beauty and the Beast at Hollywood Studios* Ask the CM at the rear of the theater who is directing seating. The level of the stage is at floor height for the front row, so you may need to crane (stretch)your neck.
*Fantasmic at Hollywood Studios* This is a night show, with the majority of the wheelchair seating at the top row. There are a few spots in the very front row. If you want to request them, be prepared to come early (an hour or more, depending on the crowd) and be prepared to get wet from spray from water screens and spray during certain parts of the show.
*Frozen Sing A Long at Hollywood Studios * Has accessible seating in both the very front and very back row. In the front row, you may need to look up to see the stage. Guests using Fastpass have a choice of whether to sit in front or back. Front row seats may be all filled when guests in the Standby line get in.
*Bug's Life at Animal Kingdom* The majority of mobility seating is at the rear. There are a few mobility spots in the very front row; those are accessed thru the Fastpass Plus line.
Some guests find those seats too close. Some of the action is above you and some find the 3D effects annoying when sitting that close. Be aware that a giant grasshopper (Hopper) comes out a stage to the right of the screen and giant spiders drop from the ceiling. These may be too close for some guests' comfort.
*Bird Show at AK* The majority of the mobility seating is in the rear, but there are also designated spots In the first row. During the show, birds fly across the stage and at some points, birds will fly across the audience from the stage in the front to a trainer in the back of the theater.
*Nemo Show at AK* The majority of the mobility seating is at the rear.
There are a few front area seats; access is down steep switchback ramps. These seats have limited view because part of the stage juts out toward the middle. Some guests may also find by need to crane their necks to see.
There are only 2-3 mobility spots in the middle of theater. They are not available if it is raining since opening the access doors allows rain in, making the floor slippery for performers.
*Rivers of Light at AK *There is accessible seating in the front and back in both the Standby and Fastpass areas. Going to the seating in the front row involves going down a ramp. This attraction did NOT allow use of DAS (last checked April 2017)


----------

